# Ecco come finisce una storia ...



## Artemide (29 Agosto 2015)

Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2015)

difficile per un uomo rinunciare al sesso appagante.

lui lo sa che rischia troppo a proseguire,ma je rode.

ci vuole ancora del tempo prima che ve ne facciate una ragione entrambi.    porta pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

E sì. Ti tiene in caldo perché non si sa mai.
Che uomo!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare *(anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) l*ui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!



...ma lui la ritiene già chiusa la cosa!
E tu, nel suo progetto, sei stata già messa da parte, del resto, che diritti hai su di lui?
Nessuno, devi startene zitta e buona.
Ma con tutti quelli liberi perché mettete gli occhi su quelli sposati?
Ma lasciateli alle loro mogli che tanto non le lasciano!
Non c'è pericolo!
E riguardo ai messaggini che ti manda: è una distrazione per lui, poi, ovviamente, due anni di frequentazioni hanno il loro peso.
Il consiglio che ti dò è quello di invocare la fortuna che sua moglie non vi scopra mai perché, se succede e non ti immagini come sia l'apocalisse, te la mostrerà lei, non dubitare.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Agosto 2015)

Se è una persona fredda e razionale é probabile che voglia uscirne facendo meno danni possibili. A quanto leggo tu sei single, lui no. Teme magari che tu possa avere reazioni tali da metterlo in difficoltà con la moglie, e l'essere presente a distanza é solo un modo per tenerti buona. O magari é come dice Brunetta, ma se è vero che da quando la moglie ha iniziato a sospettare è sparito può essere probabile quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la fine della tua storia.
Trovo difficile dare un parere su persone che non si conoscono.
Ma tu, che ci sei andata a letto per due anni (a letto -due anni: ti invito a concentrarti su questi due concetti) dovresti conosce abbastanza quest'uomo da capire perché possa avere questo atteggiamento di non volerti parlare e di mandarti comunque dei segnali che ti pensa.
Se a te dà fastidio ( o ti fa soffrire) bloccagli il numero in modo da non leggerli.
Capisco che la decisione di troncare non è tua, per cui hai bisogno di elaborarla, ma tu non dici molto sulla tua visione di questa storia, su cosa è stata per te. Se vuoi, scrivi pure.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Magari si è soltanto dimenticato di disattivare l'app per l'invio automatico di SMS.

Non ti pare brutto il poter essere l'eventuale causa del disfacimento di una famiglia? Certo il responsabile principale sarebbe lui, che oltretutto ti ha usata per due anni, ma sapendo che comunque è sposato con figli, un rimorsino di coscienza non ti verrebbe?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Appunto cerca comunque di tenerti legata, quando la pressione della moglie si allenterà un po', sa già a chi rivolgersi. Tu cosa vuoi ? Se vuoi troncare bloccagli il numero e finisce così, lui capirà. Se invece non vuoi chiudere questa relazione sii consapevole che probabilmente continuerà così fintanto che vorrà lui. Benvenuta


----------



## Spot (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


L'atteggiamento secondo me è chiaro: lui temporeggia.
Ha una certa intenzione di chiudere, probabilmente, ma rinunciare a una relazione di sesso bello e appassionante non piace a nessuno quindi temporeggia. E lo fa con messaggini stupidi, perché vederti o parlare con te lo costringerebbe a mettere un punto alla situazione, o comunque ad affrontare la cosa seriamente.
Non è il più coraggioso o risoluto degli uomini a quanto pare.

Sinceramente non si può dare nemmeno per scontato che, una volta che le acque si siano calmate, deciderà di chiudere sul serio...ma la domanda sorge spontanea: tu che te ne fai?
Davvero ti sta bene frequentare un uomo che ti metterà sempre in secondo piano (se non in terzo o quarto)?
Perché dal fastidio che mostri di provare per i suoi prolungati silenzi (tanto da spingerti a scrivere qui) io sarei portata a pensare che non ti sta bene per niente.

C'è di meglio in giro, ragazza.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2015)

Lui non ha deciso di non vederti più. Non ha proprio deciso niente.
Il discorso è che al momento deve fare così per X ragioni. Quando si sentirà più tranquillo tornerà, una bella scopata non fa schifo a nessuno. E troverà te...perché ti troverà. Chi ha potere decisionale sei tu.
Un uomo sposato e con figli non potrà mai darti più di tanto, di certo non quello che vorresti tu.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Che la moglie iniziasse a sospettare te l'ha detto lui?


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*

ti vuole tenere buona perché ha paura che tu gli combini qualche casino con la moglie.
Detto in parole povere.
Una amante che viene lasciata diventa una mina vagante...
Quasi quasi, fossi in te ci giocherei un po', si merita di non dormirci la notte per un bel po'!


----------



## Artemide (29 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> difficile per un uomo rinunciare al sesso appagante.
> 
> lui lo sa che rischia troppo a proseguire,ma je rode.
> 
> ci vuole ancora del tempo prima che ve ne facciate una ragione entrambi.    porta pazienza





Nicka ha detto:


> Lui non ha deciso di non vederti più. Non ha proprio deciso niente.
> Il discorso è che al momento deve fare così per X ragioni. Quando si sentirà più tranquillo tornerà, una bella scopata non fa schifo a nessuno. E troverà te...perché ti troverà. Chi ha potere decisionale sei tu.
> Un uomo sposato e con figli non potrà mai darti più di tanto, di certo non quello che vorresti tu.


Ringrazio davvero tutti per essere intervenuti. Essendo nuova del forum non mi aspettavo tanta accoglienza. Tutti avete colto un aspetto veritiero di questa situazione, chi in un modo, chi nell’altro. Concordo pienamente con quanto scritto da perplesso e Nicka. 
Sono ben consapevole che la mia felicità non può dipendere da lui e che il mio cammino per uscirne fuori sarà lungo e doloroso. Avrei tanto desiderato un aiuto da parte sua, ma si sa… anche il lasciare una persona è un atto di intimità perché presuppone un diretto contatto con le necessità emotive dell’altro e di certo questo privilegio io non l’ho avuto.


----------



## Tessa (29 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuta. 
Mi fa sempre sorridere la storiella del solo sesso appagante. 
Tu ti sei innamorata. Lui no.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Ringrazio davvero tutti per essere intervenuti. Essendo nuova del forum non mi aspettavo tanta accoglienza. Tutti avete colto un aspetto veritiero di questa situazione, chi in un modo, chi nell’altro. Concordo pienamente con quanto scritto da perplesso e Nicka.
> Sono ben consapevole che la mia felicità non può dipendere da lui e che il mio cammino per uscirne fuori sarà lungo e doloroso. Avrei tanto desiderato un aiuto da parte sua, ma si sa… anche il lasciare una persona è un atto di intimità perché presuppone un diretto contatto con le necessità emotive dell’altro e di certo questo privilegio io non l’ho avuto.


Chiedere aiuto a chi è causa del tuo male? 
Soprattutto quando il tuo male è il suo bene?
Mmm...non c'è bisogno che io ti dica che è impossibile vero?
Lasciare una persona in una situazione simile non è un atto di intimità, ma di coraggio...e spesso certa gente mostra le palle a letto e non fuori.
Agisci tu per il tuo bene, è l'unica possibilità per avere un minimo di serenità nonostante tutto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Agosto 2015)

Ti tiene in stand by perchè non gli costa nulla e non rischia nulla. Intanto si cura la moglie e appiana, con minchiate di vario genere, la situazione a casa. Magari spera che tu sparisca da sola definitivamente, tanto per non correre nessun rischio legato ad una tua possibile vendetta , facendo "scegliere" te e non allontanandoti lui direttamente. Magari pensa di tornare da te ogni tanto, così, per quel brivido adrenalinico di cui si ha bisogno in una vita routinaria. Perchè mai dovrebbe venire da te e mettere le cose in chiaro? Non sarà chiaro fino in fondo con la moglie, non lo è con te e probabilmente neanche con se stesso. 


Noi donne siamo delle polle. Perlopiù.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Ma scherzi? Sesso gratis senza preoccupazioni di doverti dire stronzate varie del tipo "ti amo", "sei l'unica per me" e bla bla bla...


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Agosto 2015)

My two cents.
E' normale avere voglia di tenersi stretta una storia in cui si sono investiti due anni.
Ma tu da single puoi avere di più ovvero un uomo tuo al 100%.


----------



## Martoriato (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Mi fa sempre sorridere la storiella del solo sesso appagante.
> Tu ti sei innamorata. Lui no.



:up:


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che la moglie iniziasse a sospettare te l'ha detto lui?


Che la moglie iniziasse a sospettare te l'ha detto lui?

Artemide, perché non mi rispondi?


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Agosto 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti tiene in stand by perchè non gli costa nulla e non rischia nulla. Intanto si cura la moglie e appiana, con minchiate di vario genere, la situazione a casa. Magari spera che tu sparisca da sola definitivamente, tanto per non correre nessun rischio legato ad una tua possibile vendetta , facendo "scegliere" te e non allontanandoti lui direttamente. Magari pensa di tornare da te ogni tanto, così, per quel brivido adrenalinico di cui si ha bisogno in una vita routinaria. Perchè mai dovrebbe venire da te e mettere le cose in chiaro? Non sarà chiaro fino in fondo con la moglie, non lo è con te e probabilmente neanche con se stesso.
> 
> 
> Noi donne siamo delle polle. Perlopiù.


A me sembrate piuttosto furbe


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> A me sembrate piuttosto furbe




Si diventa furbe, dopo.
Scaltrissime.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si diventa furbe, dopo.
> Scaltrissime.


Mmmmh...furbi si nasce, Dilè.
E sospettosi pure.
Magari ci si aggiusta un pò, ma se te l'hanno fatta sotto il naso 100 volte non è che poi diventi Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...furbi si nasce, Dilè.
> E sospettosi pure.
> Magari ci si aggiusta un pò, ma se te l'hanno fatta sotto il naso 100 volte non è che poi diventi Sherlock Holmes...



Dici?
Io non sono mai stata sospettosa, allora pensi che stia per scadere l'effetto?

Aneddoto (sarebbe meglio non raccontarlo, ma...):
stiamo convivendo nella nostra bella casetta, suona il telefono e vado a rispondere: c'è una voce di donna che mi chiede di lui. Io, educatissima, le dico che lo vado a chiamare. Lui risponde, io vado sul terrazzo a far finta di stendere, ma in realtà sto con l'orecchio teso...qualche parola di convenevoli e poi chiude.
Chiedo chi era, lui me lo dice (me ne aveva parlato come una conoscente qualsiasi) io faccio la leonessa dicendo che, guai a lei se osa ancora "importunarti".
Detto questo torno alla mia serenità, convintissima che lui non aveva nessun interesse per quella e che era lei che ci aveva provato!

Ora arriva la seconda parte (saputa recentemente da lui):
lei, che era la sua amante, durante un incontro, gli chiede chi fosse quella che aveva risposto.
Sua bugia (che in confronto Pinocchio è un dilettante):
"...ah, quella? E' la mia zia d'America che viene tutti gli anni e che si trovava ospite da me" (ovviamente si fingeva single).
Anche lei un po' torda perché sembra che ci abbia creduto...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io non sono mai stata sospettosa, allora pensi che stia per scadere l'effetto?
> 
> Aneddoto (sarebbe meglio non raccontarlo, ma...):
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io non sono mai stata sospettosa, allora pensi che stia per scadere l'effetto?
> 
> Aneddoto (sarebbe meglio non raccontarlo, ma...):
> ...


Beh, torda si se non sapeva che il tuo lui era impegnato.
E comunque, sospettosi si nasce, e furbacchiotti pure.
Poi la vita ci affina, ma insomma, c'è chi al posto tuo avrebbe chiamato la TIM per chiedere IMMEDIATAMENTE i tabulati delle telefonate in entrata per controllare a chi corrispondesse quel numero, e questo anche senza l'ombra di un sospetto.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, torda si se non sapeva che il tuo lui era impegnato.
> E comunque, sospettosi si nasce, e furbacchiotti pure.
> Poi la vita ci affina, ma insomma, c'è chi al posto tuo avrebbe chiamato la TIM per chiedere IMMEDIATAMENTE i tabulati delle telefonate in entrata per controllare a chi corrispondesse quel numero, e questo anche senza l'ombra di un sospetto.


Io sospettoso non sono. O meglio non lo ero mai stato. Più di dieci anni fa, quando notai per puro caso quel numero di telefono che chiamava ripetutamente il cellulare di mia moglie, le chiesi spiegazioni. Fui rassicurato, era solo un amico in difficoltà che si stava separando e che aveva bisogno di parlare. Le credetti subito, non sentii alcun bisogno di approfondire la cosa. Successe di nuovo alcuni anni dopo, era tornato alla carica. Le dissi di fare attenzione, di non dargli spago. Questo ci prova, le dissi. Lei: "Ma figurati! Scherza, fa così con tutte!". Le detti ancora fiducia. Sbagliai a non chiarire le cose. Era il fenomeno.


----------



## mora83 (31 Agosto 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Ti aiuto io: tu sei infatuata, lui no.
Te lo dico perchè sono stata "giocata" anche io da un ometto del genere.
Lascia stare. Ma sul serio. E non occorrono tante spiegazioni: taglia, chiudi, sparisci e via....
Lui non soffrirà, credimi!


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Io sospettoso non sono. O meglio non lo ero mai stato. Più di dieci anni fa, quando notai per puro caso quel numero di telefono che chiamava ripetutamente il cellulare di mia moglie, le chiesi spiegazioni. Fui rassicurato, era solo un amico in difficoltà che si stava separando e che aveva bisogno di parlare. Le credetti subito, non sentii alcun bisogno di approfondire la cosa. Successe di nuovo alcuni anni dopo, era tornato alla carica. Le dissi di fare attenzione, di non dargli spago. Questo ci prova, le dissi. Lei: "Ma figurati! Scherza, fa così con tutte!". Le detti ancora fiducia. Sbagliai a non chiarire le cose. Era il fenomeno.


Bene.
Ora lei sa che se ha voglia di sentirlo ancora deve alzare, e di parecchio, le difese.
E sa che se sgarra sò cazzi amari.
E magari non ne ha nessuna voglia.
Prima le era relativamente facile comunicare con lui senza interferenze e paura d'essere scoperta.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, *torda si se non sapeva che il tuo lui era impegnato.*
> E comunque, sospettosi si nasce, e furbacchiotti pure.
> Poi la vita ci affina, ma insomma, c'è chi al posto tuo avrebbe chiamato la TIM per chiedere IMMEDIATAMENTE i tabulati delle telefonate in entrata per controllare a chi corrispondesse quel numero, e questo anche senza l'ombra di un sospetto.



sì, però dice che ha faticato un po' per convincerla, quindi il primato della più cogliona l'ho comunque vinto io!

Ma sai perché ero così? Ora ti dico anche questa...
la mia idea è sempre stata questa:
- non esiste che mi tradisca per sesso perché il sesso fra noi va a gonfie vele (figuriamoci poi da giovani)
- non esiste che mi tradisca per amore perché lo saprei in qualche modo (se si ama un'altra non si può più stare con chi non si ama).

Ergo: lui non mi tradisce.
Sono andata avanti così fino a cinque anni fa.

P.s.: non avevo bisogno di sapere a chi corrispondesse quel numero, me l'ha detto subito lui (e forse è proprio questa la sua abilità: massima tranquillità e sciallanza, un professionista).


----------



## mora83 (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> P.s.: non avevo bisogno di sapere a chi corrispondesse quel numero, me l'ha detto subito lui (e forse è proprio questa la sua abilità: *massima tranquillità e sciallanza, un professionista*).


Sciallanza mi piace assai!!!!! e rende da morire l'idea!!!!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> la mia idea è sempre stata questa:
> - non esiste che mi tradisca per sesso perché il sesso fra noi va a gonfie vele (figuriamoci poi da giovani)
> - non esiste che mi tradisca per amore perché lo saprei in qualche modo (se si ama un'altra non si può più stare con chi non si ama).


Anche la mia.



Diletta ha detto:


> P.s.: non avevo bisogno di sapere a chi corrispondesse quel numero, me l'ha detto subito lui (e forse è proprio questa la sua abilità: massima tranquillità e sciallanza, un professionista).


Si, un professionista.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Ora lei sa che se ha voglia di sentirlo ancora deve alzare, e di parecchio, le difese.
> E sa che se sgarra sò cazzi amari.
> E magari non ne ha nessuna voglia.
> Prima le era relativamente facile comunicare con lui senza interferenze e paura d'essere scoperta.


Sì che sarebbero cazzi amari Jim. Spero per lei che non ne abbia voglia. Si è impegnata per essere sincera, per non nascondermi nulla. Sono stato chiaro. Stavolta sa bene che dovesse risentirlo a mia insaputa faccio un casino. Vero. 

Aggiungo: spero che il fenomeno, che nel frattempo si è sistemato, abbia adesso altro da fare che barcagliare mia moglie. Lo spero per lui.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche la mia.
> 
> Mi aggiungo anch'io.
> 
> Si, un professionista.


E pure bravo, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Sì che sarebbero cazzi amari Jim. Spero per lei che non ne abbia voglia. Si è impegnata per essere sincera, per non nascondermi nulla. Sono stato chiaro. Stavolta sa bene che dovesse risentirlo a mia insaputa faccio un casino. Vero.
> 
> Aggiungo: spero che il fenomeno, che nel frattempo si è sistemato, abbia adesso altro da fare che barcagliare mia moglie. Lo spero per lui.


Lo sai per certo che il fenomeno s'è sistemato ?


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo sai per certo che il fenomeno s'è sistemato ?


Sì, per fortuna. Ed è pure diventato padre per la terza volta nel frattempo...è uno che si da da fare


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Sì, per fortuna. Ed è pure diventato padre per la terza volta nel frattempo...è uno che si da da fare


Terza volta ?
Aveva due figli da un rapporto precedente ?


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Terza volta ?
> Aveva due figli da un rapporto precedente ?


Sì, dalla ex moglie dalla quale si è separato alcuni anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta prima o dopo il matrimonio quella che ha trattato da colf scema sei tu.
Come fai a ricordare una cosa così, e non è l'unica, e continuare a stendere la sua roba, magari stirarla, preparargli da mangiare e addormentarti accanto?!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> la mia idea è sempre stata questa:
> - non esiste che mi tradisca per sesso perché il sesso fra noi va a gonfie vele (figuriamoci poi da giovani)
> - non esiste che mi tradisca per amore perché lo saprei in qualche modo (se si ama un'altra non si può più stare con chi non si ama).
> 
> Ergo: lui non mi tradisce.


Pari pari a quello che pensavo io. Nel mio caso, anche adesso, a distanza di mesi, continua a dirmi che non è stato né per sesso né per amore...:thinking:


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta prima o dopo il matrimonio quella che ha trattato da colf scema sei tu.
> Come fai a ricordare una cosa così, e non è l'unica, e continuare a stendere la sua roba, magari stirarla, preparargli da mangiare e addormentarti accanto?!



Quoto. 
soprattutto addormentarsi accanto.
io non riuscirei neppure se prendessi sonniferi.
diletta ma come cacchio fai?


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta prima o dopo il matrimonio quella che ha trattato da colf scema sei tu.
> Come fai a ricordare una cosa così, e non è l'unica, e continuare a stendere la sua roba, magari stirarla, preparargli da mangiare e addormentarti accanto?!


perchè a lei va bene così


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> sì, però dice che ha faticato un po' per convincerla, quindi il primato della più cogliona l'ho comunque vinto io!
> 
> Ma sai perché ero così? Ora ti dico anche questa...
> la mia idea è sempre stata questa:
> ...


E ma diletta, lui ha tuttora la medesima abilità.
e' un bugiardo.
Come si fa a dormire accanto a uno di cui non ti fidi?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè a lei va bene così


non mi pare perply,
non sembra affatto una persona felice.


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non mi pare perply,
> non sembra affatto una persona felice.


Farsi andare bene le cose ed essere felici sono due cose diverse.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non mi pare perply,
> non sembra affatto una persona felice.


si è iscritta a Tradinet a marzo 2011 e siamo ormai a settembre 2015.   fanno 4 anni e mezzo.

non reggi per 4 anni e mezzo se in fondo non ti andasse veramente bene così.

e una che mi viene a scrivere che non esiste che il marito (ma penso possa valere anche per le donne il ragionamento) la potesse tradire perchè le cose a letto andavano "a gonfie vele" qualsiasi cosa questo significhi, meriterebbe fischi di qui all'eternità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si è iscritta a Tradinet a marzo 2011 e siamo ormai a settembre 2015.   fanno 4 anni e mezzo.
> 
> non reggi per 4 anni e mezzo se in fondo non ti andasse veramente bene così.
> 
> e una che mi viene a scrivere che non esiste che il marito (ma penso possa valere anche per le donne il ragionamento) la potesse tradire perchè le cose a letto andavano "a gonfie vele" qualsiasi cosa questo significhi, meriterebbe fischi di qui all'eternità.



E si vede che la vela era gonfia ma era vento traverso e ha scuffiato.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si è iscritta a Tradinet a marzo 2011 e siamo ormai a settembre 2015.   fanno 4 anni e mezzo.
> 
> non reggi per 4 anni e mezzo se in fondo non ti andasse veramente bene così.
> 
> e una che mi viene a scrivere che non esiste che il marito (ma penso possa valere anche per le donne il ragionamento) la potesse tradire perchè le cose a letto andavano "a gonfie vele" qualsiasi cosa questo significhi, meriterebbe fischi di qui all'eternità.


ma non e' che le stia bene, non ha il coraggio di 
esplorare le alternative.
poi ora sa che quelle del marito sono tutte balle.


----------



## AneleElena (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche la mia.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, un professionista.


E il motivo del tradimento qual'era?lo avete capito voi?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Farsi andare bene le cose ed essere felici sono due cose diverse.


perplesso aveva scritto che la va bene.
e comunque non è neppure capace di farselo andare bene.
che siano due cose estremamente diverse non vi è dubbio.
io scelgo 1000 volte la seconda.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non e' che le stia bene, non ha il coraggio di
> esplorare le alternative.
> poi ora sa che quelle del marito sono tutte balle.


mettendo i mattoni sui piatti della bilancia, continua a ritenere che sia meglio per lei continuare a credere alla quarta dimensione.

quindi le sta bene così.     perchè si vede che per lei le alternative sono peggiori.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta e Horny*

mi fate sembrare un fenomeno da studiare, lo dico davvero e ne sono turbata.
Mi chiedete come faccio...
nei primi anni del "post" c'era il pensiero che la verità aveva trionfato e che finalmente la nostra era diventata una coppia autentica. Era quello che mi illuminava e il fatto che avesse confessato l'inconfessabile compensava le brutture che avevo appreso e me lo riscattava anche come persona.
Quindi: accudirlo e dormire con lui era naturale (e bello perché capita che all'inizio ci si riavvicini come coppia).

Poi, col tempo, gestire la verità è diventato difficile, la stessa verità, così tanto acclamata, mi si rivoltava contro, di qui il distacco emotivo, a poco a poco.
Ora gli lavo, gli stiro, gli cucino, ovviamente per tutta la famiglia, con totale indifferenza, per abitudine...
E lo stesso vale per il dormirgli accanto...non succede mai che si vada a letto nello stesso momento, io ci vado più tardi e lui dorme. E' una presenza, un'abitudine...  

Ma quello che ha dato la mazzata finale alla nostra coppia penso che sia stata l'avventura o tentata avventura che mi ha permesso di scoprire il passato.
"C'è troppa carne al fuoco" gli ho sempre detto, troppo materiale da elaborare...da non sapere da che parte rifarsi.
Ora, poi, con le sue menzogne, non ne parliamo...e comunque sono a terra, altro che star bene come pensa Perplesso.
Meno male che ho tanti di quegli impegni che mi riempono la vita, ora che l'amore ha preso il volo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2015)

intanto stai lì e nemmeno hai in nota di spostarti da lì.     tutto il resto è un raccontartela.


----------



## mora83 (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi fate sembrare un fenomeno da studiare, lo dico davvero e ne sono turbata.
> Mi chiedete come faccio...
> nei primi anni del "post" c'era il pensiero che la verità aveva trionfato e che finalmente la nostra era diventata una coppia autentica. Era quello che mi illuminava e il fatto che avesse confessato l'inconfessabile compensava le brutture che avevo appreso e me lo riscattava anche come persona.
> Quindi: accudirlo e dormire con lui era naturale (e bello perché capita che all'inizio ci si riavvicini come coppia).
> ...


Ho letto velocemente tutta la discussione ma a questo tuo post sento di voler rispondere.
A mio avviso non sei affatto un fenomeno da studiare. il tuo sentire, la tua reazione io le trovo più che comprensibili. Forse non condivisibili da alcuni, ma più che comprensibili.
"c'è troppa carne al fuoco" rende benissimo l'idea. E' come fare indigestione, come pensare di poter digerire i sassi...insomma...ci puoi provare, puoi crederci ma alla fine una volta ingoiati quei sassi (le verità che fanno male, le brutture) non li digerisci punto e basta. E ti fermi, ti senti a terra, ti spegni e ti anestetizzi buttandoti nella routine che occupa la mente per evitare che quel rigurgito di pietre torni a galla ammazzandoti definitivamente.
Io almeno ti capisco, ho meglio -senza presunzione alcuna- credo di intuire molto bene cosa senti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi fate sembrare un fenomeno da studiare, lo dico davvero e ne sono turbata.
> Mi chiedete come faccio...
> nei primi anni del "post" c'era il pensiero che la verità aveva trionfato e che finalmente la nostra era diventata una coppia autentica. Era quello che mi illuminava e il fatto che avesse confessato l'inconfessabile compensava le brutture che avevo appreso e me lo riscattava anche come persona.
> Quindi: accudirlo e dormire con lui era naturale (e bello perché capita che all'inizio ci si riavvicini come coppia).
> ...



Quindi per il tuo futuro cosa pensi di fare? Punirvi a vita? Hai preso in considerazione davvero di andare avanti cosi fino alla casa di riposo? E tuo marito pensi che concordi sulla tua visione del vostro comune futuro?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ho letto velocemente tutta la discussione ma a questo tuo post sento di voler rispondere.
> A mio avviso non sei affatto un fenomeno da studiare. il tuo sentire, la tua reazione io le trovo più che comprensibili. Forse non condivisibili da alcuni, ma più che comprensibili.
> "c'è troppa carne al fuoco" rende benissimo l'idea. E' come fare indigestione, come pensare di poter digerire i sassi...insomma...ci puoi provare, puoi crederci ma alla fine una volta ingoiati quei sassi (le verità che fanno male, le brutture) non li digerisci punto e basta. E ti fermi, ti senti a terra, ti spegni e ti anestetizzi buttandoti nella routine che occupa la mente per evitare che quel rigurgito di pietre torni a galla ammazzandoti definitivamente.
> Io almeno ti capisco, ho meglio -senza presunzione alcuna- credo di intuire molto bene cosa senti.




Sì, credo anch'io che tu abbia intuito molto bene.
Grazie!


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi per il tuo futuro cosa pensi di fare? Punirvi a vita? Hai preso in considerazione davvero di andare avanti cosi fino alla casa di riposo? E tuo marito pensi che concordi sulla tua visione del vostro comune futuro?



Ora non penso nulla su di noi, niente di niente.
Anche se non è consolatorio, ce ne sono tante di coppie che vanno avanti così, da separati in casa ed è uno schifo, sono d'accordo. 
Mio marito deve fare solo una cosa, ma più che altro per se stesso, più che per me: dirmi che ha mentito, che ha detto una bugia grande come una casa e che l'ha fatto per salvarsi il "culo".
Si sa che è così, ma lo voglio sentir dire da lui.
Fino ad allora io posso continuare così fino alla morte con tutte le conseguenze del caso. Sono irremovibile perché sto difendendo il mio amor proprio e se cedo, ma non lo farò, perdo la stima di me stessa. E io ci tengo tanto a non perderla anche perché sono io che devo stare bene con "l'altra me".
Ho sopportato finora un traditore, ed è già tanto, ma uno che ancora mi mente sperando di farmi fessa mi è proprio impossibile!
Qui le cose si sono messe parecchio male per lui...anche per me non sono rose e fiori, ma per lui è proprio tutta merda (scusate).


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Scusa @Diletta,
ma avete rapporti sessuali? Rispondi se ti va, se no ignora.


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora non penso nulla su di noi, niente di niente.
> Anche se non è consolatorio, ce ne sono tante di coppie che vanno avanti così, da separati in casa ed è uno schifo, sono d'accordo.
> Mio marito deve fare solo una cosa, ma più che altro per se stesso, più che per me: dirmi che ha mentito, che ha detto una bugia grande come una casa e che l'ha fatto per salvarsi il "culo".
> Si sa che è così, ma lo voglio sentir dire da lui.
> ...


Stare da separati in casa non è uno schifo se si riesce a gestirlo emotivamente e dal punto di vista del menage famigliare...Richiede distacco e lo stabilire dei limiti netti.Ma se uno dei due non ci riesce piu che chifo, divnta una tragedia....


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stare da separati in casa non è uno schifo se si riesce a gestirlo emotivamente e dal punto di vista del menage famigliare...Richiede distacco e lo stabilire dei limiti netti.Ma se uno dei due non ci riesce piu che chifo, divnta una tragedia....



Ciao

concordo in pieno. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa @Diletta,
> ma avete rapporti sessuali? Rispondi se ti va, se no ignora.




Rari, e ora mi sono promessa di chiudere del tutto, il che non è neanche più un gran sacrificio, solo un pochino...
Non ne voglio più sapere di bugiardi, traditori, sono disgustata...


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stare da separati in casa non è uno schifo se si riesce a gestirlo emotivamente e dal punto di vista del menage famigliare...Richiede distacco e lo stabilire dei limiti netti.Ma se uno dei due non ci riesce piu che chifo, divnta una tragedia....



Sì,può diventare una tragedia...e comunque mio marito fa finta di niente, mi rivolge la parola come se niente fosse e continua a parlarmi anche in assenza di mia risposta.
Mi sta portando allo sfinimento, io non ce la farei mai ad essere normale con uno che mal mi sopporta...è una cosa incredibile!
Mi tratta come se fossi una disturbata mentale...purtroppo in alcune occasioni non posso esimermi dallo stare con lui e questo per affari comuni.


----------



## mora83 (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> i E io ci tengo tanto a non perderla anche perché sono io che devo stare bene con "l'altra me".
> *Ho sopportato finora un traditore, ed è già tanto, ma uno che ancora mi mente sperando di farmi fessa mi è proprio impossibile*!
> *Qui le cose si sono messe parecchio male per lui...anche per me non sono rose e fiori, ma per lui è proprio tutta merda* (scusate).


Credo tu sia molto molto forte, lo dimostri con le parole quanto meno. Ma ti sei domandata fino a che punto intendi portare questa situazione? e non per lui ma per TE. Fino a che punto il tu equilibrio e il tuo amor proprio riusciranno a resistere in questa battaglia di nervi? Non ho letto con attenzione tutto, lo ammetto, quindi non so se lo hai già detto ma avete figli? ..voglio dire...anzichè aspettare ce sia lui a dirti "sono un grandioso produttore di cazzate", perchè non valutare l'idea di ricominciare senza di lui ma in comagnia dell' "altra te"?
Rispondi solo se ritieni di farlo ovviamente! Un bacio!


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Credo tu sia molto molto forte, lo dimostri con le parole quanto meno. Ma ti sei domandata fino a che punto intendi portare questa situazione? e non per lui ma per TE. Fino a che punto il tu equilibrio e il tuo amor proprio riusciranno a resistere in questa battaglia di nervi? Non ho letto con attenzione tutto, lo ammetto, quindi non so se lo hai già detto ma avete figli? ..voglio dire...anzichè aspettare ce sia lui a dirti "sono un grandioso produttore di cazzate", perchè* non valutare l'idea di ricominciare senza di lui ma in comagnia dell' "altra te"?*
> Rispondi solo se ritieni di farlo ovviamente! Un bacio!



E' una possibilità che non scarto.
Sì, ho due figlie quindi non sarei del tutto sola, anche se sono molto indipendenti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì,può diventare una tragedia...e comunque mio marito fa finta di niente, mi rivolge la parola come se niente fosse e continua a parlarmi anche in assenza di mia risposta.
> Mi sta portando allo sfinimento, io non ce la farei mai ad essere normale con uno che mal mi sopporta...è una cosa incredibile!
> Mi tratta come se fossi una disturbata mentale...purtroppo in alcune occasioni non posso esimermi dallo stare con lui e questo per affari comuni.


Diletta smetti di fare la moglie.Smetti di cucinare, stirare, pulire, lavare per lui. Smetti. Fin a quando continuerai a fare per lui ciò  che che hai sempre fatto, lui farà con te ciò  che ha sempre fatto e cioè non prenderti sul serio. Appartiene a quella categoria di persone a cui le parole non servono... Bada ai fatti. E i fatti sono che tu sei stufa e sfinita. Inizia a sfinirlo tu.


----------



## mora83 (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una possibilità che non scarto.
> Sì, ho due figlie quindi non sarei del tutto sola, anche se sono molto indipendenti.


Valutala.
Mi sembri dotata di sufficiente coraggio e autostima da poterne uscire più che vincente ma soprattutto più che serena.

PS: rileggendomi credo di parlare anche a me mentre scrivo a te...fa sorridere ma tant'è!

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rari, e ora mi sono promessa di chiudere del tutto, il che non è neanche più un gran sacrificio, solo un pochino...


Hmmm una parte del problema allora è venuta fuori.


----------



## mora83 (1 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta smetti di fare la moglie.Smetti di cucinare, stirare, pulire, lavare per lui. Smetti. Fin a quando continuerai a fare per lui ciò  che che hai sempre fatto, lui farà con te ciò  che ha sempre fatto e cioè non prenderti sul serio. Appartiene a quella categoria di persone a cui le parole non servono... Bada ai fatti. E i fatti sono che tu sei stufa e sfinita. *Inizia a sfinirlo tu.*


...ma non trovi sia un ulteriore inutile spreco di energie, energie che tra l'altro Diletta mi sembra aver già sprecato a sufficienza??! è una domanda seria non provocatoria.
Se è davvero stufa e sfinita concordo debba smettere di cucinare, stirare, pulire, etc, ma non per sfinirlo, ma per prendere in mano la propria esistenza e allontanarsi dalla situazione che l'ha sfinita. Che senso ha giocare a "sfinire lo sfinitore"??


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ...ma non trovi sia un ulteriore inutile spreco di energie, energie che tra l'altro Diletta mi sembra aver già sprecato a sufficienza??! è una domanda seria non provocatoria.
> Se è davvero stufa e sfinita concordo debba smettere di cucinare, stirare, pulire, etc, ma non per sfinirlo, ma per prendere in mano la propria esistenza e allontanarsi dalla situazione che l'ha sfinita. Che senso ha giocare a "sfinire lo sfinitore"??


Era un modo di dire, nel senso cerca di svegliarlo...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì,può diventare una tragedia...e comunque mio marito fa finta di niente, mi rivolge la parola come se niente fosse e continua a parlarmi anche in assenza di mia risposta.
> Mi sta portando allo sfinimento, io non ce la farei mai ad essere normale con uno che mal mi sopporta...è una cosa incredibile!
> Mi tratta come se fossi una disturbata mentale...purtroppo in alcune occasioni non posso esimermi dallo stare con lui e questo per affari comuni.



Ciao

cosa gli hai dimostrato in questi quattro anni, per non farti prendere sul serio? 
Scusami tanto. Se sentisse in pericolo le sue comodità o sicurezze, farebbe qualcosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa gli hai dimostrato in questi quattro anni, per non farti prendere sul serio?
> Scusami tanto. Se sentisse in pericolo le sue comodità o sicurezze, farebbe qualcosa ...
> ...


Io credo che sia davvero difficile diventare 'altro' da quel che si è.
Se si è tendenzialmente buoni, disponibili, 'servizievoli', lo si sarà sempre, almeno fino a quando quella persona con la quale condividiamo la nostra esistenza - e che pure ci ha fatto molto male - rimarrà, per nostra scelta, con noi.
A seguito di una brutta esperienza si può certamente essere più freddi e più distaccati, sarà certamente più facile 'vendicarsi' trattando male/malissimo il traditore, ma rimarranno comunque episodi isolati.
Viceversa per il traditore l'aria si farebbe irrespirabile, e non potrebbe fare altro che andarsene.
Disincantata c'è riuscita, ma non credo sia facile per tutti.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io credo che sia davvero difficile diventare 'altro' da quel che si è.
> Se si è tendenzialmente buoni, disponibili, 'servizievoli', lo si sarà sempre, almeno fino a quando quella persona con la quale condividiamo la nostra esistenza - e che pure ci ha fatto molto male - rimarrà, per nostra scelta, con noi.
> A seguito di una brutta esperienza si può certamente essere più freddi e più distaccati, sarà certamente più facile 'vendicarsi' trattando male/malissimo il traditore, ma rimarranno comunque episodi isolati.
> Viceversa per il traditore l'aria si farebbe irrespirabile, e non potrebbe fare altro che andarsene.
> Disincantata c'è riuscita, ma non credo sia facile per tutti.



Ciao

sono rimasta pure io ca quattro anni vicino al mio ex-compagno dopo la scoperta. 
Un conto è il percorso di ricostruzione, che in parte fa ognuno per se e in parte lo si fa in due. 
Ma se c'è un problema nell'aria, come ora in casa di Diletta, il far finta di nulla a cosa porta?
E perché fa finta di nulla? Perché non prende in considerazione il malessere di Diletta?

Sono domande legittime. Anche per chiedersi, in cosa si sostiene questo circolo vizioso che distrugge più che altro. Domande per spezzare queste abitudini e per trovare un dialogo vero ... in una direzione la coppia dovrà pure andare. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono rimasta pure io ca quattro anni vicino al mio ex-compagno dopo la scoperta.
> Un conto è il percorso di ricostruzione, che in parte fa ognuno per se e in parte lo si fa in due.
> ...


E perchè dopo quattro anni vi siete lasciati ?
Perchè nonn subito ?
Chiedo...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E perchè dopo quattro anni vi siete lasciati ?
> Perchè nonn subito ?
> Chiedo...




Ciao

riassumendo, un tradimento è un evento estremo per una coppia e può portare alla luce non solo aspetti che in tantissime altre situazioni di stress o dispiaceri neanche affiorano, ma ci trasforma pure - entrambi. A me non è piaciuto come ha affrontato e elaborato il tutto. E la cosa più dura è stato, che lui non se lo è perdonato. Questo non ti permette di andare oltre. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riassumendo, un tradimento è un evento estremo per una coppia e può portare alla luce non solo aspetti che in tantissime altre situazioni di stress o dispiaceri neanche affiorano, ma ci trasforma pure - entrambi. A me non è piaciuto come ha affrontato e elaborato il tutto. E la cosa più dura è stato, che lui non se lo è perdonato. Questo non ti permette di andare oltre.
> 
> ...


Capisco.
Lui cosa non si è perdonato ?
D'averti tradita, il fatto che lo hai lasciato dopo quattro anni o 'come ha affrontato e elaborato il tutto' ?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono rimasta pure io ca quattro anni vicino al mio ex-compagno dopo la scoperta.
> Un conto è il percorso di ricostruzione, che in parte fa ognuno per se e in parte lo si fa in due.
> ...



1) perché ha ancora un filo di speranza che, prima o poi, mi passerà...
2) perché non sa come uscirsene...ormai è lampante che ha detto una palla. Io non so proprio come se la possa cavare. 

Mi sa che stasera, visto che il vaso sta traboccando alla grande, lo affronterò. Ora basta! Prevedo una serata molto romantica e serena...


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io credo che sia davvero difficile diventare 'altro' da quel che si è.
> Se si è tendenzialmente buoni, disponibili, 'servizievoli', lo si sarà sempre, almeno fino a quando quella persona con la quale condividiamo la nostra esistenza - e che pure ci ha fatto molto male - rimarrà, per nostra scelta, con noi.
> A seguito di una brutta esperienza si può certamente essere più freddi e più distaccati, sarà certamente più facile 'vendicarsi' trattando male/malissimo il traditore, ma rimarranno comunque episodi isolati.
> Viceversa per il traditore l'aria si farebbe irrespirabile, e non potrebbe fare altro che andarsene.
> Disincantata c'è riuscita, ma non credo sia facile per tutti.



Jim, hai ragione, sono disponibile e indulgente. Pensa che le mie figlie sono arrivate a "rimproverarmi" per questa mia caratteristica, non riguardo al padre, ma ad altre persone vicine. 
Però non sono arrendevole e sono molto abile con le parole e gli insulti, meno con i fatti.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Lui cosa non si è perdonato ?
> D'averti tradita, il fatto che lo hai lasciato dopo quattro anni o 'come ha affrontato e elaborato il tutto' ?



Ciao

Mi ha tradita durante un mio periodo molto difficile. In quel periodo mi ha lasciata sola ad affrontare il tutto, mentre lui ha cercato sollievo altrove. Permettendo all'altra di "progettare" come sostituirmi. Anche come madre. Ho letto la loro corrispondenza e so bene che certi pensieri non partivano da lui. Ma lui lo ha permesso. Questo lui non se lo è perdonato. Ha lottato tanto con se stesso. Gli sono stata veramente vicina ... ma sinceramente, non sapevo come aiutarlo. Non so come si faccia a superare tanti limiti. Ho solo ascoltato tantissimo. Alla fine, volevo solo iniziare a rivivere. Così me ne sono andata. È stato la cosa migliore che abbia fatto per lui. Oggi ha finalmente trovato pace. Stiamo in buoni rapporti. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riassumendo, un tradimento è un evento estremo per una coppia e può portare alla luce non solo aspetti che in tantissime altre situazioni di stress o dispiaceri neanche affiorano, ma ci trasforma pure - entrambi. A me non è piaciuto come ha affrontato e elaborato il tutto. E la cosa più dura è stato, che lui non se lo è perdonato. Questo non ti permette di andare oltre.
> 
> ...




Te lo chiedo anch'io. Cos'è che non si è perdonato?
Se è il tradimento e fosse stato il mio compagno l'avrei perdonato io. Chi mostra il suo pentimento standoci male avrebbe un effetto di massima accoglienza su di me, proprio non resisterei. Mi sento simile al padre del figliol prodigo, certo, se la cosa recidivasse, la situazione cambierebbe (penso). 
Mio marito, comunque, non l'ho mai visto in quella veste.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

*Sienne*

non mi ero accorta che avevi già risposto a Jim.
Ho capito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> non mi ero accorta che avevi già risposto a Jim.
> Ho capito.



Diletta occhio. Guarda bene dove stai andando. E valuta bene se é li che vuoi arrivare. Perché secondo me tu stai andando senza timone. Tu ogni giorno hai un nuovo obbiettivo ma attenzione perché anche gli altri li cambiano gli obbiettivi. Valuta bene. Non ti precipitare a rispondere che hai valutato. Palesemente non è così.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Jim, hai ragione, sono disponibile e indulgente. Pensa che le mie figlie sono arrivate a "rimproverarmi" per questa mia caratteristica, non riguardo al padre, ma ad altre persone vicine.
> Però non sono arrendevole e sono molto abile con le parole e gli insulti, meno con i fatti.


Quindi esattamente come ti ho descritta...


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta, non farai niente. Ma, se ti cogliesse vaghezza, attrezzati.
Certe decisioni si possono prendere solo a sangue freddo.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Mi ha tradita durante un mio periodo molto difficile. In quel periodo mi ha lasciata sola ad affrontare il tutto, mentre lui ha cercato sollievo altrove. Permettendo all'altra di "progettare" come sostituirmi. Anche come madre. Ho letto la loro corrispondenza e so bene che certi pensieri non partivano da lui. Ma lui lo ha permesso. Questo lui non se lo è perdonato. Ha lottato tanto con se stesso. Gli sono stata veramente vicina ... ma sinceramente, non sapevo come aiutarlo. Non so come si faccia a superare tanti limiti. Ho solo ascoltato tantissimo. Alla fine, volevo solo iniziare a rivivere. Così me ne sono andata. È stato la cosa migliore che abbia fatto per lui. Oggi ha finalmente trovato pace. Stiamo in buoni rapporti.
> 
> ...


Quindi anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento ha continuato a frequentare l'altra...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta occhio. Guarda bene dove stai andando. E valuta bene se é li che vuoi arrivare. Perché secondo me tu stai andando senza timone. Tu ogni giorno hai un nuovo obbiettivo ma attenzione perché anche gli altri li cambiano gli obbiettivi. Valuta bene. Non ti precipitare a rispondere che hai valutato. Palesemente non è così.





Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta, non farai niente. Ma, se ti cogliesse vaghezza, attrezzati.
> Certe decisioni si possono prendere solo a sangue freddo.



quoto


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento ha continuato a frequentare l'altra...



...ma non credo, se non mi ricordo male


----------



## Darty (1 Settembre 2015)

*Bravo*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io credo che sia davvero difficile diventare 'altro' da quel che si è.
> Se si è tendenzialmente buoni, disponibili, 'servizievoli', lo si sarà sempre, almeno fino a quando quella persona con la quale condividiamo la nostra esistenza - e che pure ci ha fatto molto male - rimarrà, per nostra scelta, con noi.
> A seguito di una brutta esperienza si può certamente essere più freddi e più distaccati, sarà certamente più facile 'vendicarsi' trattando male/malissimo il traditore, ma rimarranno comunque episodi isolati.
> Viceversa per il traditore l'aria si farebbe irrespirabile, e non potrebbe fare altro che andarsene.
> Disincantata c'è riuscita, ma non credo sia facile per tutti.


Bravo Jim, bel post. Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento ha continuato a frequentare l'altra...



Ciao

No. Ho scoperto tutto per puro caso. Sono rientrata prima a casa e lui aveva lasciato la posta elettronica aperta sul mio portatile. Messo a confronto ... ha tentato di tutto per salvare il salvabile. Non lo ho ma visto così. Una disperazione enorme. L'ha lasciata il giorno dopo davanti a me. Passare sopra ad un tradimento del genere è già chiedere tanto e l'ho fatto. Ma un titubare non lo avrei sopportato. Lì avrei raggiunto un mio limite. È stato proprio la sua prontezza e chiarezza di cosa voleva, che mi ha portata a tentare ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> No. Ho scoperto tutto per puro caso. Sono rientrata prima a casa e lui aveva lasciato la posta elettronica aperta sul mio portatile. Messo a confronto ... ha tentato di tutto per salvare il salvabile. Non lo ho ma visto così. Una disperazione enorme. L'ha lasciata il giorno dopo davanti a me. Passare sopra ad un tradimento del genere è già chiedere tanto e l'ho fatto. Ma un titubare non lo avrei sopportato. Lì avrei raggiunto un mio limite. È stato proprio la sua prontezza e chiarezza di cosa voleva, che mi ha portata a tentare ...
> 
> ...


Ok, ho capìto.
E quindi COSA ti ha portata a troncare, non subito ma 4 anni dopo ?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> No. Ho scoperto tutto per puro caso. Sono rientrata prima a casa e lui aveva lasciato la posta elettronica aperta sul mio portatile. Messo a confronto ... ha tentato di tutto per salvare il salvabile.* Non lo ho ma visto così. Una disperazione enorme. L'ha lasciata il giorno dopo davanti a me. *Passare sopra ad un tradimento del genere è già chiedere tanto e l'ho fatto. Ma un titubare non lo avrei sopportato. Lì avrei raggiunto un mio limite. È stato proprio la sua prontezza e chiarezza di cosa voleva, che mi ha portata a tentare ...
> 
> ...



Sienne, come hai potuto non perdonarlo?
Davanti alla disperazione...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ok, ho capìto.
> E quindi COSA ti ha portata a troncare, non subito ma 4 anni dopo ?





Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, come hai potuto non perdonarlo?
> Davanti alla disperazione...



Ciao

Diletta, ho perdonato. L'ho proprio fatto. È avvenuto relativamente velocemente. Il voler capire, non significa che non si abbia perdonato. Io mi sono sfogata qui. È qui che ho vissuto la parte della tradita e ho capito tante cose. A casa la situazione era differente. Stava lui al centro delle discussioni. Era sempre lui oggetto di riflessione ecc. Quanto ho ascoltato. Quante notti ... Ma vederlo che gli faceva male quando mi guardava, perché lo rigettava nelle sue colpe ... è divenuto insopportabile con il tempo. Poi una depressione dopo l'altra. Mi sono vista come fonte del suo malessere. Non se ne usciva. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Diletta, ho perdonato. L'ho proprio fatto. È avvenuto relativamente velocemente. Il voler capire, non significa che non si abbia perdonato. Io mi sono sfogata qui. È qui che ho vissuto la parte della tradita e ho capito tante cose. A casa la situazione era differente. Stava lui al centro delle discussioni. Era sempre lui oggetto di riflessione ecc. Quanto ho ascoltato. Quante notti ... Ma vederlo che gli faceva male quando mi guardava, perché lo rigettava nelle sue colpe ... è divenuto insopportabile con il tempo. Poi una depressione dopo l'altra. Mi sono vista come fonte del suo malessere. Non se ne usciva.
> 
> sienne



Allora la decisione che hai preso è stata anche un "dono" per lui visto che ci dici che ora è sereno.
Mi sembra ovvio che tu abbia cessato di amarlo, non subito, ma è successo col tempo, altrimenti non mi spiego comunque la tua scelta.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) perché ha ancora un filo di speranza che, prima o poi, mi passerà...
> 2) perché non sa come uscirsene...ormai è lampante che ha detto una palla. Io non so proprio come se la possa cavare.
> 
> Mi sa che stasera, visto che il vaso sta traboccando alla grande, lo affronterò. Ora basta! Prevedo una serata molto romantica e serena...


scusa ma non ti capisco, affrontarlo su cosa?
ormai ti è chiaro che ha mentito prima, dopo e durante.
avrà mentito pure mentre ti scopava, per dire.
tu comunque, anche se hai sostenuto più volte che per te
la menzogna e' una condizione insopportabile,
vuoi starci sposata.
ti conviene ignorarlo e basta, no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora non penso nulla su di noi, niente di niente.
> Anche se non è consolatorio, ce ne sono tante di coppie che vanno avanti così, da separati in casa ed è uno schifo, sono d'accordo.
> Mio marito deve fare solo una cosa, ma più che altro per se stesso, più che per me: dirmi che ha mentito, che ha detto una bugia grande come una casa e che l'ha fatto per salvarsi il "culo".
> Si sa che è così, ma lo voglio sentir dire da lui.
> ...



Sai che capisco anch'io la storia dei sassi da digerire, ma c'è dell'altro.
Io, lo dico spesso e forse lo ricorderai anche tu, ho un problema di memoria e il passato lo sento quasi presente, come qualcosa accaduto ieri, anche se si tratta di decenni m
Ma questo non mi schiaccia nel passato perché mi fa pensare molto al futuro che sento imminente, proprio perché so che il passato è tanto vicino.
Tu stai sopportando perché vivi il presente e quindi gli anni passano mentre tu consideri ogni anno come un minuto, un giorno aspettando che passi la nuttata.
Ma la nuttata non passa. Il tuo presente di anni è già passato e il futuro sarà uguale se andrà bene. Non può migliorare.
Ma tu sopporti forte del fatto che comunque, nonostante tutto, tu sei la prescelta, la donna che vale al confronto di altre, manichini senza volto e valore. Ma davvero tu escludi di trovarti mollata per una trentenne tra qualche anno? Davvero pensi che tuo marito non ne sarebbe capace? Io invece lo vedo come l'epilogo naturale. Potrebbe anche non accadere ma non cambia molto perché mi sembra proprio il tipo d'uomo che è capace di farlo.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora la decisione che hai preso è stata anche un "dono" per lui visto che ci dici che ora è sereno.
> Mi sembra ovvio che tu abbia cessato di amarlo, non subito, ma è successo col tempo, altrimenti non mi spiego comunque la tua scelta.



Ciao

è stato una litigata che mi ha aperto gli occhi. Delle parole dette. Avevo realizzato, che anche questa volta mi aveva lasciata sola a digerire il tutto. Il suo egocentrismo era grandissimo. Vi era spazio solo per il suo malessere ecc. mi è salita la rabbia, la voglia di allontanarlo il più possibile per poter finalmente respirare. Con tutta la comprensione e la pazienza di questo mondo, ma alla fine il torto l'ho subito io non lui. Mai uno sfogo o una parola da parte mia per come stavo io, perché lo faceva stare ancora più male e così lui prendeva tutto lo spazio. Veramente, in quel momento mi è caduto da dosso. Ho capito, che sarebbe sempre stato così. Non avevo più le forze per stare in quel ruolo della donna forte e comprensiva. Di prendere da sola le decisioni, perché lui si sentiva un fallito ecc. Se passi quattro anni così, dove questi e altri aspetti emergono di continuo ... ti esaurisce. Veramente. Anche se ci sono stati tanti momenti belli. Ma l'equilibrio non vi era ...

Lo stare solo con se stesso, per lui è stato finalmente il momento di crescita, che con me vicino non poteva avvenire. Non poteva più appoggiarsi su qualcuno. Oggi siamo molto vicini. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni. Ha ridimensionato enormemente il suo egocentrismo. Sembra un'altro uomo. E anche io sono cresciuta. Ho colto l'occasione per liberarmi da quel mio modo di essere. Ero troppo comprensiva. Mi cancellavo da sola. Questo non è sano. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Diletta, ho perdonato. L'ho proprio fatto. È avvenuto relativamente velocemente. Il voler capire, non significa che non si abbia perdonato. Io mi sono sfogata qui. È qui che ho vissuto la parte della tradita e ho capito tante cose. A casa la situazione era differente. Stava lui al centro delle discussioni. Era sempre lui oggetto di riflessione ecc. Quanto ho ascoltato. Quante notti ... Ma vederlo che gli faceva male quando mi guardava, perché lo rigettava nelle sue colpe ... è divenuto insopportabile con il tempo. Poi una depressione dopo l'altra. Mi sono vista come fonte del suo malessere. Non se ne usciva.
> 
> ...



Sienne, non conoscevo la tua storia. Non sapevo che avessi perdonato e che poi le cose comunque siano andate a finire come racconti. Mi apri un mondo. In questo periodo sono piuttosto tranquilla e non ricerco il confronto con lui sul tradimento: finora, seppure con una certa diluizione temporale, da parte mia c'è stato tutto un inseguire lui e i suoi perchè e lei e cosa, come, quando e quanto, con relative (a volte) esasperazioni da parte sua, ma più io mi taccio più è lui a prendere l'iniziativa sull'argomento. Tipo ieri sera a cena se n'è uscito facendomi una domanda sul perdono, qualcosa tipo "lo merito il tuo perdono?", come se lui, solo ora, di fronte al mio allontanamento (salvifico) dalle discussioni quotidiane del recente passato, stesse finalmente chiedendo a se stesso di perdonarsi. E non ce la faccia. 
Smettere l'atteggiamento ossessivo del "subito dopo" è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me stessa. Ora vediamo cosa fa lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tipo ieri sera a cena se n'è uscito facendomi una domanda sul perdono, qualcosa tipo "lo merito il tuo perdono?", come se lui, solo ora, di fronte al mio allontanamento (salvifico) dalle discussioni quotidiane del recente passato, stesse finalmente chiedendo a se stesso di perdonarsi. E non ce la faccia.
> Smettere l'atteggiamento ossessivo del "subito dopo" è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me stessa. Ora vediamo cosa fa lui.


Strano.
Generalmente i traditori tutto fanno fuorchè tirare fuori l'argomento...


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Strano.
> Generalmente i traditori tutto fanno fuorchè tirare fuori l'argomento...



Ciao

non lo posso confermare ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sienne, non conoscevo la tua storia. Non sapevo che avessi perdonato e che poi le cose comunque siano andate a finire come racconti. Mi apri un mondo. In questo periodo sono piuttosto tranquilla e non ricerco il confronto con lui sul tradimento: finora, seppure con una certa diluizione temporale, da parte mia c'è stato tutto un inseguire lui e i suoi perchè e lei e cosa, come, quando e quanto, con relative (a volte) esasperazioni da parte sua,* ma più io mi taccio più è lui a prendere l'iniziativa sull'argomento*. Tipo ieri sera a cena se n'è uscito facendomi una domanda sul perdono, qualcosa tipo "lo merito il tuo perdono?", come se lui, solo ora, di fronte al mio allontanamento (salvifico) dalle discussioni quotidiane del recente passato, stesse finalmente chiedendo a se stesso di perdonarsi. E non ce la faccia.
> Smettere l'atteggiamento ossessivo del "subito dopo" è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me stessa. Ora vediamo cosa fa lui.



E' il primo caso che sento di un traditore che prende l'iniziativa di riaprire l'argomento.
Secondo me, tuo marito è una persona sensibile.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti capisco, affrontarlo su cosa?
> ormai ti è chiaro che ha mentito prima, dopo e durante.
> avrà mentito pure mentre ti scopava, per dire.
> tu comunque, anche se hai sostenuto più volte che per te
> ...




Sì, lo devo ignorare ancor di più di quanto non abbia fatto ora.
Ieri sera come mi sentivo, l'ho affrontato e l'ho fatto per chiarire, spero definitivamente, la mia posizione.
Poi, me ne sono andata a fare un giro in macchina, da sola, lasciandolo in compagnia dei suoi pensieri.
Le figlie erano ovviamente turbate...e questo è un altro problema che devo gestire.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che capisco anch'io la storia dei sassi da digerire, ma c'è dell'altro.
> Io, lo dico spesso e forse lo ricorderai anche tu, ho un problema di memoria e il passato lo sento quasi presente, come qualcosa accaduto ieri, anche se si tratta di decenni m
> Ma questo non mi schiaccia nel passato perché mi fa pensare molto al futuro che sento imminente, proprio perché so che il passato è tanto vicino.
> Tu stai sopportando perché vivi il presente e quindi gli anni passano mentre tu consideri ogni anno come un minuto, un giorno aspettando che passi la nuttata.
> ...



No, ti assicuro che non me ne frega più niente...è superato.
Sai cosa vorrei?
vederlo davvero afflitto e umile.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ti assicuro che non me ne frega più niente...è superato.
> Sai cosa vorrei?
> vederlo davvero afflitto e umile.


Capisco.
Ma tu vuoi che lui si senta inadeguato rispetto all'immagine di lui che ti eri fatta tu (lui certamente complice con le sue menzogne che gli garantivano il rapporto con te).
Ma lui è così come hai capito che è. Lui è molto contento di sé non è per nulla afflitto. Lui si sente un gran figo che è riuscito ad avere tutto quello che voleva dalla vita: famiglia, moglie devota, amanti che lo gratificano ecc.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sienne, non conoscevo la tua storia. Non sapevo che avessi perdonato e che poi le cose comunque siano andate a finire come racconti. Mi apri un mondo. In questo periodo sono piuttosto tranquilla e non ricerco il confronto con lui sul tradimento: finora, seppure con una certa diluizione temporale, da parte mia c'è stato tutto un inseguire lui e i suoi perchè e lei e cosa, come, quando e quanto, con relative (a volte) esasperazioni da parte sua, ma più io mi taccio più è lui a prendere l'iniziativa sull'argomento. Tipo ieri sera a cena se n'è uscito facendomi una domanda sul perdono, qualcosa tipo "lo merito il tuo perdono?", come se lui, solo ora, di fronte al mio allontanamento (salvifico) dalle discussioni quotidiane del recente passato, stesse finalmente chiedendo a se stesso di perdonarsi. E non ce la faccia.
> Smettere l'atteggiamento ossessivo del "subito dopo" è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me stessa. Ora vediamo cosa fa lui.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Strano.
> Generalmente i traditori tutto fanno fuorchè tirare fuori l'argomento...


Già. Davvero molto strano. Avrei apprezzato molto da mia moglie una domanda come quella del marito di Mary. Nel mio caso è stato difficile sin da subito affrontare la cosa. Ho cercato il confronto, non per sapere i dettagli (ne avevo a sufficienza) ma per cercare di capire. Ma sono sempre stato io a prendere l'iniziativa sull'argomento. Forse, ho calcato troppo la mano con il risultato di farla chiudere completamente. Non mi è più possibile, adesso, tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo. Me ne sono fatto una ragione. Probabilmente lei non si è mai sentita in colpa e non ha mai sentito la necessità di essere perdonata.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

*DILETTA*

DILETTA (ma pure gli altri) pensa al futuro!!!
Pensa come vuoi stare in futuro e cosa puoi fare per averlo.
Evitando pensieri magici di pentimenti e amori ritrovati, please.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Già. Davvero molto strano. Avrei apprezzato molto da mia moglie una domanda come quella del marito di Mary. Nel mio caso è stato difficile sin da subito affrontare la cosa. Ho cercato il confronto, non per sapere i dettagli (ne avevo a sufficienza) ma per cercare di capire. Ma sono sempre stato io a prendere l'iniziativa sull'argomento. Forse, ho calcato troppo la mano con il risultato di farla chiudere completamente. Non mi è più possibile, adesso, tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo. Me ne sono fatto una ragione. Probabilmente lei non si è mai sentita in colpa e non ha mai sentito la necessità di essere perdonata.


Forse non è un caso che chi torna sull'argomento è un uomo, come nel caso di sienne e Mary...


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Ma tu vuoi che lui si senta inadeguato rispetto all'immagine di lui che ti eri fatta tu (lui certamente complice con le sue menzogne che gli garantivano il rapporto con te).
> Ma lui è così come hai capito che è. Lui è molto contento di sé non è per nulla afflitto.* Lui si sente un gran figo che è riuscito ad avere tutto quello che voleva dalla vita: famiglia, moglie devota, amanti che lo gratificano ecc*.



Non ci posso credere
non ci posso credere
non ci posso credere..........


----------



## Eratò (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> DILETTA (ma pure gli altri) pensa al futuro!!!
> Pensa come vuoi stare in futuro e cosa puoi fare per averlo.
> Evitando pensieri magici di pentimenti e amori ritrovati, please.


:applauso::up:


----------



## Artemide (2 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che la moglie iniziasse a sospettare te l'ha detto lui?
> 
> Artemide, perché non mi rispondi?


Scusami, Fantastica! Sì, me lo ha detto lui


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Scusami, Fantastica! Sì, me lo ha detto lui


Allora potrebbe non essere vero.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Scusami, Fantastica! Sì, me lo ha detto lui


All'inizio del thread ti ho risposto chiedendoti se fosse una persona fredda e razionale, e non a caso. Perché - dal suo personale punto di vista - mi pare che la stia gestendo benissimo. Tu ti fai mille domande, e magari lui al primo mezzo sospetto della moglie se l'è squagliata senza troppi complimenti. Se così fosse, é uno che il tradimento lo sa gestire bene. E scusami la franchezza, ma tu sei l'amante. E se in questi due anni non ti ha illusa dicendoti le solite chiacchiere ('lascerò mia moglie per te') allora immagino non ci sia bisogno di dirti che poteva tranquillamente finire così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> All'inizio del thread ti ho risposto chiedendoti se fosse una persona fredda e razionale, e non a caso. Perché - dal suo personale punto di vista - mi pare che la stia gestendo benissimo. Tu ti fai mille domande, e magari lui al primo mezzo sospetto della moglie se l'è squagliata senza troppi complimenti.* Se così fosse, é uno che il tradimento lo sa gestire bene.* E scusami la franchezza, ma tu sei l'amante. E se in questi due anni non ti ha illusa dicendoti le solite chiacchiere ('lascerò mia moglie per te') allora immagino non ci sia bisogno di dirti che *poteva tranquillamente finire così*.



ma finire così cosa?
le cose finiscono così fra gli invertebrati senza palle che non sanno tenersi il cazzo nei pantaloni davanti a un paio di tette o a un bel culo.
e le loro corrispondenti femminili che riescono ad  andare a letto per anni con un uomo senza capire come è fatto.

ma di cosa ci si può lamentare se i rapporti nascono sulla _condizione imprescindibile_ che quella/o con cui vado a scopare deve essere gnocca/figo?


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma finire così cosa?
> le cose finiscono così fra gli invertebrati senza palle che non sanno tenersi il cazzo nei pantaloni davanti a un paio di tette o a un bel culo.
> e le loro corrispondenti femminili che riescono ad  andare a letto per anni con un uomo senza capire come è fatto.
> 
> ma di cosa ci si può lamentare se i rapporti nascono sulla _condizione imprescindibile_ che quella/o con cui vado a scopare deve essere gnocca/figo?


Beh detto da una che ha avuto rapporti anche con due uomini in contemporanea....


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' il primo caso che sento di un traditore che prende l'iniziativa di riaprire l'argomento.
> Secondo me, tuo marito è una persona sensibile.



Quando io mi taccio per qualche giorno di seguito lui butta lì qualche frase, ma non sempre, se io raccolgo la palla, è disposto a giocare. E' come se facesse dei tentativi goffi per tornare alle profondità di certi dialoghi accaduti frequentemente in questi mesi, come se io gli sembrassi "risolta" e lui invece si sentisse con ancora tanto da macinare, come se mi chiedesse aiuto (lui a me, ah ah ah), ma poi non ce la facesse a sostenermi. Il carico da 11 che ho sulle spalle ancora non mi rende libera, lui lo avverte e si ritira.. 




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Strano.
> Generalmente i traditori tutto fanno fuorchè tirare fuori l'argomento...


Difatti prima d'ora non ha mai preso l'iniziativa in tal senso, se non sporadicamente. Del resto aprire la camicia e mostrare il petto per farsi sparare non è da tutti.




Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo devo ignorare ancor di più di quanto non abbia fatto ora.
> Ieri sera come mi sentivo, l'ho affrontato e l'ho fatto per chiarire, spero definitivamente, la mia posizione.
> Poi, me ne sono andata a fare un giro in macchina, da sola, lasciandolo in compagnia dei suoi pensieri.
> Le figlie erano ovviamente turbate...e questo è un altro problema che devo gestire.



L'ultima volta che me ne sono uscita, di sera tardi durante una discussione, in macchina da sola, mi sono persa in una stradina di campagna. Mi sono ritrovata nel nulla totale senza neanche avere la possibilità di tornare indietro e solo la paura mi ha svegliata dallo stato di torpore nel quale versavo. Dopo qualche peripezia, tornata a casa, mi sono resa conto che lui si era preoccupato ma non aveva la più pallida idea di cosa realmente mi fosse passato per la testa in quei momenti.. Diletta, non ti aspettare che lasciarlo solo con i suoi pensieri lo avvicini ai tuoi; con tutta probabilità mentre tu (e io anche, eh) vedevi la strada appannata da lacrime di disperazione pura, lui si stava facendo un caffè o prenotava il campo da tennis per il giorno dopo. 

Per le tue figlie, che mi pare ormai siano grandi, mi vene da dirti che questo non è il momento (dal mio punto di vista) di concentrarti su di loro: è la tua vita e il tuo futuro che sono in ballo, e in questo momento complicato per la coppia genitoriale (te in particolare) i loro turbamenti è necessario che se li smazzino da sole, tanto comunque tu sei sempre lì con loro. Si cresce anche attraverso dinamiche familiari non da mulino bianco, lo sai bene.



Brunetta ha detto:


> DILETTA (ma pure gli altri) pensa al futuro!!!
> Pensa come vuoi stare in futuro e cosa puoi fare per averlo.
> Evitando pensieri magici di pentimenti e amori ritrovati, please.


E' lo step principe. Ma bisogna macinare per bene tutti i pensieri magici prima, fino a ridurli in polvere e vederli dispersi da un momento all'altro.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh detto da una che ha avuto rapporti anche con due uomini in contemporanea....


Ma non lo sai che qua vige la doppia morale?:carneval:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh detto da una che ha avuto rapporti anche con due uomini in contemporanea....


Ciao

il nesso quale è?


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il nesso quale è?
> 
> ...


Il nesso é che se ironizzi sulla mia presunta superficialità, non ritenendo degno il mio parere in relazione a questo thread, allora permettimi di ironizzare su certe tue scelte. O no ?


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma non lo sai che qua vige la doppia morale?:carneval:


Si, e alla lunga sfracassa i c******i.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il nesso é che se ironizzi sulla mia presunta superficialità, non ritenendo degno il mio parere in relazione a questo thread, allora permettimi di ironizzare su certe tue scelte. O no ?



Ciao

capito. OK.


La comunicazione su più piani, non è il mio forte. 
Ma di ironico ci ho letto poco. Se mai, sarcasmo. 
Comunque, chiedo quando non colgo. Grazie.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il nesso é che se ironizzi sulla mia presunta superficialità, non ritenendo degno il mio parere in relazione a questo thread, allora permettimi di ironizzare su certe tue scelte. O no ?




Non è presunta superficialità. É visione di relazioni interpersonali assolutamente strumentali al soddisfacimento di un bisogno disconoscendo la dignità di persona dell'altra parte. Se io vado a letto con uno per due anni prima di chiudere spiego e saluto. Se é più di uno uguale, però uno per volta. Perché non sono vibratori ma persone che dovrei minimamente rispettare. Sempre che io abbia rispetto di me stessa e delle relazioni che intraprendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il nesso é che se ironizzi sulla mia presunta superficialità, non ritenendo degno il mio parere in relazione a questo thread, allora permettimi di ironizzare su certe tue scelte. O no ?


Ma io non ero ironica.
A dirti la verità io non ironizzo mai su certe cose,  a meno che non mi capiti di intervenire su un clima già impostato in modo ironico e leggero dagli altri.
Forse perché per me i rapporti umani sono importanti e sono abituata a dare valore alle persone senza confinarle in ruoli.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è presunta superficialità. É visione di relazioni interpersonali assolutamente strumentali al soddisfacimento di un bisogno disconoscendo la dignità di persona dell'altra parte. Se io vado a letto con uno per due anni prima di chiudere spiego e saluto. Se é più di uno uguale, però uno per volta. Perché non sono vibratori ma persone che dovrei minimamente rispettare. Sempre che io abbia rispetto di me stessa e delle relazioni che intraprendo.


Ma quando mai !
Sarebbe come scrivi tu se avessi scritto che l'essere 'gnocca' è condizione necessaria e SUFFICIENTE per intraprendere un rapporto, ma così non è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !
> Sarebbe come scrivi tu se avessi scritto che l'essere 'gnocca' è condizione necessaria e SUFFICIENTE per intraprendere un rapporto, ma così non è.



Quindi per te è normale avere per due anni rapporti intimi con una persona e poi chiudere si ma forse no senza un chiarimento definitivo o é una cosa che si riserva solo ai rapporti extra? Chiedo eh? Perché nel secondo caso ci vedo un fondo di disprezzo. Io, per come solitamente mi rapporto.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi per te è normale avere per due anni rapporti intimi con una persona e poi chiudere si ma forse no senza un chiarimento definitivo o é una cosa che si riserva solo ai rapporti extra? Chiedo eh? Perché nel secondo caso ci vedo un fondo di disprezzo. Io, per come solitamente mi rapporto.


Non credo c'entri molto la 'normalità'.
Nel caso specifico mi sembra (mi sembra eh ?) che il tipo se la sia squagliata al primo raggio di sole.
CERTO le doveva delle spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo c'entri molto la 'normalità'.
> Nel caso specifico mi sembra (mi sembra eh ?) che il tipo se la sia squagliata al primo raggio di sole.
> CERTO le doveva delle spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe.



Guarda che sei tu che hai scritto che non si poteva aspettare altro, mica io.


----------



## JON (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo c'entri molto la 'normalità'.
> Nel caso specifico mi sembra (mi sembra eh ?) che *il tipo se la sia squagliata al primo raggio di sole*.
> CERTO le doveva delle spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe.


E' questo che riterrei normale. Il che spiega la vacuità di certi rapporti, quando non vissuti alla luce del sole e fatti solo di chiacchiere.

Nel caso specifico, dopo due anni di puttanate dette e fatte ad uso e consumo in un rapporto che va preso per quello che è, una fuga fatta nei modi del tizio in questione, ma che potrebbe essere paragonabile a tanti altri casi simili, non può che essere l'espressione più esplicita e sincera riservata proprio a quel rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Veramente in questo thread io ho letto che raccontare di amore per far aprire le gambe è buono, giusto e salutare.
Chi ha definito implicitamente morti di figa vigliacchi e bugiardi gli uomini sono stati degli uomini.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !
> Sarebbe come scrivi tu se avessi scritto che l'essere 'gnocca' è condizione necessaria e SUFFICIENTE per intraprendere un rapporto, ma così non è.



Ciao

no, ma è la determinante che ti porta ad andare o a destra o a sinistra. 
Cioè, a prendere in considerazione o meno un determinato e  possibile approccio. 
E non altro. 


sienne


----------



## JON (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente in questo thread io *ho letto che raccontare di amore per far aprire le gambe è buono, giusto e salutare.*
> Chi ha definito implicitamente morti di figa vigliacchi e bugiardi gli uomini sono stati degli uomini.


Non so se faccia aprire le gambe, ma di sicuro distende.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente in questo thread io ho letto che raccontare di amore per far aprire le gambe è buono, giusto e salutare.
> Chi ha definito implicitamente morti di figa vigliacchi e bugiardi gli uomini sono stati degli uomini.


Quindi basta parlare d'amore per fare aprire le gambe???
Ah ah ah...
diciamo la verità, tu donna le gambe le vuoi aprire dalla prima volta che mi hai visto e ti sono piaciuto (altrimenti le gambe non me le apriresti neanche se fossi Prèvert) ma siccome ritieni che ancora non basta fai la preziosa e vuoi pure che ti parli d'amore....
E noi uomini abbiamo fatto 30 facciamo 31.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Quindi basta parlare d'amore per fare aprire le gambe???
> Ah ah ah...
> diciamo la verità, tu donna le gambe le vuoi aprire dalla prima volta che mi hai visto e ti sono piaciuto (altrimenti le gambe non me le apriresti neanche se fossi Prèvert) ma siccome ritieni che ancora non basta fai la preziosa e vuoi pure che ti parli d'amore....
> E noi uomini abbiamo fatto 30 facciamo 31.



Ciao

mizzica che visione hai di come vanno le cose. 



sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mizzica che visione hai di come vanno le cose.
> 
> ...


Visione scientifica mia cara che ci piaccia o no. Conta la chimica in queste cose e quella o c'è o non c'è, non bastano i profumi ai feromoni... ci si riconosce dall'odore tra maschi e femmine compatibili.
DOPO una verifica della compatibilità allora tu femmina mi chiedi qualcosa di più per farti aprire le gambe ma solo perchè vuoi un extra per fare una cosa che avevi già deciso


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Quindi basta parlare d'amore per fare aprire le gambe???
> Ah ah ah...
> diciamo la verità, tu donna le gambe le vuoi aprire dalla prima volta che mi hai visto e ti sono piaciuto (altrimenti le gambe non me le apriresti neanche se fossi Prèvert) ma siccome ritieni che ancora non basta fai la preziosa e vuoi pure che ti parli d'amore....
> E noi uomini abbiamo fatto 30 facciamo 31.


Io donna che le gambe le apro perchè ne ho voglia, e le richiudo anche come e quando ne ho voglia, a prescindere e dichiarandolo, ho visto uomini cadere dalla sedia non potendosi esprimere in apocalittiche definizioni della profondità dell'amore di cui si rivestivano per giustificare ai propri occhi il loro desiderio di una scopata. 
E rialzarsi con definizioni quantomeno poco urbane dopo la caduta, per giustificare a se stessi un desiderio non sostenuto quantomeno dalla farsa del racconto dell'amore. 

Da me si dice che c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua. 

Direi che forse sarebbe anche il caso di piantarla di far girare la palla da un campo all'altro cercando in ogni modo di uscirne vincitori. Che ne esce solo una farsa del potere giocato in una relazione. 

Questo tipo di comunicazione che riguarda il sesso, e non la sessualità, è una farsa che riguarda entrambi i generi. 
Non potrebbe stare in piedi altrimenti. 

Ti trovo molto provocatorio in ogni tuo intervento. Comunque.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti trovo molto provocatorio in ogni tuo intervento. Comunque.


Grazie :up:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Visione scientifica mia cara che ci piaccia o no. Conta la chimica in queste cose e quella o c'è o non c'è, non bastano i profumi ai feromoni... ci si riconosce dall'odore tra maschi e femmine compatibili.
> DOPO una verifica della compatibilità allora tu femmina mi chiedi qualcosa di più per farti aprire le gambe ma solo perchè vuoi un extra per fare una cosa che avevi già deciso



Ciao

ahhh, ma io non ti chiedo nulla, mio caro ... 
Ti osservo e scopro se hai o non hai quell'extra che cerco. 

Troppo facile se no ... infatti, me la so raccontare da sola. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh, ma io non ti chiedo nulla, mio caro ...
> Ti osservo e scopro se hai o non hai quell'extra che cerco.
> ...


Grazie ma sapevo già che tu non cercavi me.
Lusingato comunque che mi abbia incluso nella tua analisi dei papabili


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Noi*

Noi siamo carne senziente,niente di più,niente di meno.
Sono giorni che leggo e le donne....e gli uomini....e quelle aprono...e quelle chiudono...e quelli tirano fuori e tirano dentro...cazzo siamo persone,il resto è secondario.
Che palle leggere di schieramenti.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Grazie :up:


Non era un complimento. 
Ma se ti sollecita gratitudine buon per te. 

Quanto al resto?

Altre chicche?
(insieme al far aprire le gambe...:rotfl


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi siamo carne senziente,niente di più,niente di meno.
> Sono giorni che leggo e le donne....e gli uomini....e quelle aprono...e quelle chiudono...e quelli tirano fuori e tirano dentro...cazzo siamo persone,il resto è secondario.
> *Che palle leggere di schieramenti.*


Eh...già. E pensare che dovremmo essere evoluti. 

Te invece cosa usi per far aprire le gambe? 
ingenuo pare il grimaldello dell'amore...inizia a incuriosirmi questa cosa che le gambe delle donne potrebbero essere aperte da qualcuno che non sono loro stesse!:rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non era un complimento.
> Ma se ti sollecita gratitudine buon per te.
> 
> Quanto al resto?
> ...


L'ho voluto interpretare come un complimento.
Ma già il fatto che la tua prosa sia priva di insulti fa sì che io ti apprezzi:up:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi siamo carne senziente,niente di più,niente di meno.
> Sono giorni che leggo e le donne....e gli uomini....e quelle aprono...e quelle chiudono...e quelli tirano fuori e tirano dentro...cazzo siamo persone,il resto è secondario.
> Che palle leggere di schieramenti.



Ciao

Capisco, sei stufo di fare l'uomo. 
Se vuoi, ti recito qualche frase d'amore ... 
Dici che funziona?


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...già. E pensare che dovremmo essere evoluti.
> 
> Te invece cosa usi per far aprire le gambe?
> ingenuo pare il grimaldello dell'amore...inizia a incuriosirmi questa cosa che le gambe delle donne potrebbero essere aperte da qualcuno che non sono loro stesse!:rotfl:


E quindi? Per gli "evoluti" la chimica non funziona più? I livelli di testosterone non contano nulla?
Invece funziona proprio così anche se voi donne (non tutte, qualcuna che abbia fatto qualche dorso di fisiologia lo sa) iniziate a fare i vostri voli pindarici letterari.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'ho voluto interpretare come un complimento.
> Ma già il fatto che la tua prosa sia priva di insulti fa sì che io ti apprezzi:up:


La prosa che ho usato non lasciava spazio a interpretazioni.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Capisco, sei stufo di fare l'uomo.
> Se vuoi, ti recito qualche frase d'amore ...
> ...


Per aprire le gambe non ne ho bisogno, a differenza di voi donne...
Però fanno sempre piacere, arricchiscono il mio CV letterario.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La prosa che ho usato non lasciava spazio a interpretazioni.


Infatti ho parlato di prosa priva di insulti, mica di prosa ambigua.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E quindi? Per gli "evoluti" la chimica non funziona più? I livelli di testosterone non contano nulla?
> Invece funziona proprio così anche se voi donne (non tutte, qualcuna che abbia fatto qualche dorso di fisiologia lo sa) iniziate a fare i vostri voli pindarici letterari.


Hai dichiarato tu di avere la necessità del grimaldello dell'amore per penetrare fra le gambe di gentili donzelle ovviamente nella tua cavalleria è dono alle esigenze femminili, sacrificio dovuto all'altare della donna. 

Cadi dalla sedia quando ti parlano di scopare?
O ti aggrappi alla chimica?


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...già. E pensare che dovremmo essere evoluti.
> 
> Te invece cosa usi per far aprire le gambe?
> ingenuo pare il grimaldello dell'amore...inizia a incuriosirmi questa cosa che le gambe delle donne potrebbero essere aperte da qualcuno che non sono loro stesse!:rotfl:


Più che al grimaldello io penserei al piede di porco...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai dichiarato tu di avere la necessità del grimaldello dell'amore per penetrare fra le gambe di gentili donzelle ovviamente nella tua cavalleria è dono alle esigenze femminili, sacrificio dovuto all'altare della donna.
> 
> Cadi dalla sedia quando ti parlano di scopare?
> O ti aggrappi alla chimica?


Non gli è mai successo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di prosa priva di insulti, mica di prosa ambigua.


E ho ribadito che non lasciava spazio ad interpretare complimento ciò che non lo era. 
Dovresti leggere con attenzione.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Più che al grimaldello io penserei al piede di *porco*...


Ma è ingenuo!!!

Essù!

Diamogli tempo...


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gli è mai successo.


Ecco perchè è seccato e recrimina la non conoscenza della fisiologia e della chimica da parte del gentil sesso.

immagino la fatica del dover ogni volta FAR APRIRE le gambe....come andare in miniera!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E quindi? Per gli "evoluti" la chimica non funziona più? I livelli di testosterone non contano nulla?
> Invece funziona proprio così anche se voi donne (non tutte, qualcuna che abbia fatto qualche dorso di fisiologia lo sa) iniziate a fare i vostri voli pindarici letterari.


ah. Mo fanno i corsi di fisiologia? Fisiologia for dummies? hai fatto quello tu? Come ti sei trovato?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai dichiarato tu di avere la necessità del grimaldello dell'amore per penetrare fra le gambe di gentili donzelle ovviamente nella tua cavalleria è dono alle esigenze femminili, sacrificio dovuto all'altare della donna.
> 
> Cadi dalla sedia quando ti parlano di scopare?
> O ti aggrappi alla chimica?


Mai caduto dalla sedia, nè aggrappato alla chimica (anche se ne so molto in verità).
Ho detto semplicemente un fatto ben noto agli esperti, ovvero che se all'incontro fisico (in genere il primo) tu femmina non hai individuato nel mio odore una caratteristica geneticamente compatibile per avere una prole sana e di successo io posso piangere in cinese sperticandomi in endecasillabi faleci ma tu le gambe non me le aprirai mai.
Se invece è OK, tu per testare il mio reale interesse mi chiedi di poetare per te. Poi dopo che saremo finiti a letto e io mi sarò fatto irretire da qualche giovin donzella tu giustificherai la tua perdita di controllo degli arti inferiori col mio inganno letterario ma io non ho ingannato nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah. Mo fanno i corsi di fisiologia? Fisiologia for dummies? hai fatto quello tu? *Come ti sei trovato?*


E' all'amore che fatto 30, fa fare anche 31:rotfl:

Sarà il corso base?


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Io mi chiedo solo che cazzo di donne vi trovate a conoscere.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah. Mo fanno i corsi di fisiologia? Fisiologia for dummies? hai fatto quello tu? Come ti sei trovato?


Se fossi venuta con me al corso anzichè andare ad Astrologia 1 avresti fatto bingo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mai caduto dalla sedia, nè aggrappato alla chimica (anche se ne so molto in verità).
> Ho detto semplicemente un fatto ben noto agli esperti, ovvero che se all'incontro fisico (in genere il primo) tu femmina non hai individuato nel mio odore una caratteristica geneticamente compatibile per avere una prole sana e di successo io posso piangere in cinese sperticandomi in endecasillabi faleci ma tu le gambe non me le aprirai mai.
> Se invece è OK, tu per testare il mio reale interesse mi chiedi di poetare per te. Poi dopo che saremo finiti a letto e io mi sarò fatto irretire da qualche giovin donzella tu giustificherai la tua perdita di controllo degli arti inferiori col mio inganno letterario ma io non ho ingannato nessuno.


E' proprio un lavoraccio eh!!!

Mi spiace!!

E poi solo gli arti inferiori....sti cazzi...

Quelli superiori che fanno intanto? 
L'uncinetto?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo solo che cazzo di donne vi trovate a conoscere.


Adeguate


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo solo che cazzo di donne vi trovate a conoscere.


Ma a chi piace la poesia, non può farne a meno neanche quando non è richiesto!

Sia mai smontare l'impianto che sostiene le proprie sicurezze e conoscenze!!

Altro che donne...mi immagino queste che vorrebbero una sana scopata e si ritrovano in preda ai fumi chimici ad ascoltare poesie perdendo il controllo di pezzi di corpo!!!

Non oso immaginare l'esperienza...roba da rimanere pietrificate!


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo solo che cazzo di donne vi trovate a conoscere.


Ho un sesto senso per le scassa cazzi e le evito a prescindere


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adeguate


Ne sono consapevole...


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a chi piace la poesia, non può farne a meno neanche quando non è richiesto!
> 
> Sia mai smontare l'impianto che sostiene le proprie sicurezze e conoscenze!!
> 
> ...


Ti prego eh!!! 
Con la poesia ho grosse difficoltà pure io...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...già. E pensare che dovremmo essere evoluti.
> 
> Te invece cosa usi per far aprire le gambe?
> ingenuo pare il grimaldello dell'amore...inizia a incuriosirmi questa cosa che le gambe delle donne potrebbero essere aperte da qualcuno che non sono loro stesse!:rotfl:


Ti rispondo serio.
Cosa uso?onestà intellettuale.Come corteggiatore faccio pena,una mia ex molto carinamente  disse:TU conquisti le donne per sbaglio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*No*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Capisco, sei stufo di fare l'uomo.
> Se vuoi, ti recito qualche frase d'amore ...
> ...


Non posso essere stufo di quello che sono perchè non potrei essere nulla di diverso,sono solos tufo di quello che mi circonda..ma da sempre...


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non posso essere stufo di quello che sono perchè non potrei essere nulla di diverso,sono solos tufo di quello che mi circonda..ma da sempre...




Ciao

non si ha tanta scelta. Anche se ciò che ci circonda lo formiamo anche noi. 
O si impara a convierci e si sopporta o ogni tanto si ritirano le antenne per riposarsi o si ignora. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se fossi venuta con me al corso anzichè andare ad Astrologia 1 avresti fatto bingo.


cazzo che sfiga. Sei vergine ascendente topo, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo serio.
> Cosa uso?onestà intellettuale.Come corteggiatore faccio pena,una mia ex molto carinamente disse:TU conquisti le donne per sbaglio.


tu ti illudi. In realtà è il tuo deodorante. Cosa usi? Malizia?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si ha tanta scelta. Anche se ciò che ci circonda lo formiamo anche noi.
> O si impara a convierci e si sopporta o ogni tanto si ritirano le antenne per riposarsi o si ignora.
> ...


Non ho mai imparato,non imaprerò mai,e sono stanco di sopportare,inetti imbelli basici e coglioni.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu ti illudi. In realtà è il tuo deodorante. Cosa usi? Malizia?


Boss.:rotfl:Sono molto poco villoso.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo serio.
> Cosa uso?onestà intellettuale.Come corteggiatore faccio pena,*una mia ex* molto carinamente  disse:TU conquisti le donne per sbaglio.


E' che anche lei non aveva fatto il corso di chimica e fisiologia!! 

Onestà intellettuale...merce rara. E non ha odore...come la mettiamo?


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti prego eh!!!
> Con la poesia ho grosse difficoltà pure io...


E non dirmelo a me!!:sonar:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzo che sfiga. Sei vergine ascendente topo, vero?


Vergine non lo sono da almeno 30 anni. Però mi piace la topa ovvero esercita un ascendente su di me. Quindi mi potrei definire ex-vergine ascendente topa :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*L*



ipazia ha detto:


> E' che anche lei non aveva fatto il corso di chimica e fisiologia!!
> 
> Onestà intellettuale...merce rara. E non ha odore...come la mettiamo?


La mettiamo che a me piacciono le donne più delle femmine...un giorno capirete....


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mettiamo che a me piacciono le donne più delle femmine...un giorno capirete....


Per questo è merce rara.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Per questo è merce rara.


Eh cara ipazia...una bella fregatura la merce rara....


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non dirmelo a me!!:sonar:


Quando mi è capitato di trovare quello che cercava di abbellirla parlando di ammmmmmore e sentimienti m'è preso un nervoso che non ti dico.
E poi me l'ha giustificata dicendo che ero io quella presa... mi disse "Nicka, si vede che sei innamorata..." :facepalm:
Non sapevo come spiegargli che anche le donne ogni tanto scopano senza che questo significhi fare all'amore.
Anzi, in quel caso specifico io ero nella situazione di usarlo fisicamente, il tutto poco dopo che ero uscita dalla storia da amante e di sentimenti non volevo sentir parlare manco in tv.:facepalm:

Povero cocco.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi è capitato di trovare quello che cercava di abbellirla parlando di ammmmmmore e sentimienti m'è preso un nervoso che non ti dico.
> E poi me l'ha giustificata dicendo che ero io quella presa... mi disse "Nicka, si vede che sei innamorata..." :facepalm:
> Non sapevo come spiegargli che anche le donne ogni tanto scopano senza che questo significhi fare all'amore.
> Anzi, in quel caso specifico io ero nella situazione di usarlo fisicamente, il tutto poco dopo che ero uscita dalla storia da amante e di sentimenti non volevo sentir parlare manco in tv.:facepalm:
> ...


Vedi nicka,a molti uomini bisognerebbe spiegare che c'è una differenza sostanziale fra le donne che ci hanno partorito e le donne che guardiamo per strada....
Io sonos tato un privilegiato,a 17 anni ho incontrato una stronza che si è portata via tutto...e da qul momento ho capito e mi si è aperto un mondo....


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi nicka,a molti uomini bisognerebbe spiegare che c'è una differenza sostanziale fra le donne che ci hanno partorito e le donne che guardiamo per strada....
> Io sonos tato un privilegiato,a 17 anni ho incontrato una stronza che si è portata via tutto...e da qul momento ho capito e mi si è aperto un mondo....


Io ho capito più o meno alla stessa età...
Ma mi sa che bisogna avere culo...


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh cara ipazia...una bella fregatura la merce rara....


Anche un buon modo di far selezione. Se la si sa riconoscere...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho capito più o meno alla stessa età...
> Ma mi sa che bisogna avere culo...


Io di quel culo avrei fatto volentieri a meno....


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di quel culo avrei fatto volentieri a meno....


Non saresti quello che sei oggi.
Per fortuna o purtroppo, dipende da che punto di vista la guardi...

Io ringrazio.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi è capitato di trovare quello che cercava di abbellirla parlando di ammmmmmore e sentimienti m'è preso un nervoso che non ti dico.
> E poi me l'ha giustificata dicendo che ero io quella presa... mi disse "Nicka, si vede che sei innamorata..." :facepalm:
> Non sapevo come spiegargli che anche le donne ogni tanto scopano senza che questo significhi fare all'amore.
> Anzi, in quel caso specifico io ero nella situazione di usarlo fisicamente, il tutto poco dopo che ero uscita dalla storia da amante e di sentimenti non volevo sentir parlare manco in tv.:facepalm:
> ...


Questa cosa dei sentimenti...poi ditemi che sono prevenuta eh!!!:facepalm::facepalm:

L'innamoramento visibile è un must!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Anche un buon modo di far selezione. Se la si sa riconoscere...


Ipazia,la merce rara attira,indubbiamente.
Poi subentra l'assuefazione quindi non ci si rende conto della rarità,e la rarità diventa quotidianietà.
Ma un quotidiano che alla fine finsice per essere scomodo,perchè pensante e non omologato....


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non saresti quello che sei oggi.
> Per fortuna o purtroppo, dipende da che punto di vista la guardi...
> 
> Io ringrazio.


Io sto aspettando e se mi rimane tempo ti farò sapere se ringrazio o meno....


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa cosa dei sentimenti...poi ditemi che sono prevenuta eh!!!:facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> L'innamoramento visibile è un must!!!!:rotfl:


No no, non è che sei prevenuta...è vero che spesso sono farloccate, ma è anche vero che a volte i sentimenti ci sono sul serio.
Io li prendo in considerazione raramente, ma è questione di crescita e un briciolo di maturità.

Innamoramento visibile: sai che non ho mai capito il perchè?!  Che avessi per caso gli occhi a cuore!?  Io mi sentivo solo con la mutanda bagnata, ma credo che a volte ci sia analfabetismo in questo senso e molti (troppi forse) non colgono nè capiscono una cippalippa!


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia,la merce rara attira,indubbiamente.
> Poi subentra l'assuefazione quindi non ci si rende conto della rarità,e la rarità diventa quotidianietà.
> Ma un quotidiano che alla fine finsice per essere scomodo,perchè pensante e non omologato....


Rinunceresti al pensante e non omologato?


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando e se mi rimane tempo ti farò sapere se ringrazio o meno....


Vabbè, nel frattempo tu ringrazia me...che sicuro non sbagli...:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Rinunceresti al pensante e non omologato?


Oggi è un giorno di sospensione,in un pereodo di transizione,quindi OGGI non è il giorno di scelte,ma di riflessioni.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia,la merce rara attira,indubbiamente.
> Poi subentra l'assuefazione quindi non ci si rende conto della rarità,e la rarità diventa quotidianietà.
> Ma un quotidiano che alla fine finsice per essere scomodo,perchè pensante e non omologato....



Ciao

allora, la merce rara non ha attirato a sua volta una merce rara ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, non è che sei prevenuta...è vero che spesso sono farloccate, ma è anche vero che a volte i sentimenti ci sono sul serio.
> Io li prendo in considerazione raramente, ma è questione di crescita e un briciolo di maturità.
> 
> Innamoramento visibile: sai che non ho mai capito il perchè?!  Che avessi per caso gli occhi a cuore!?  Io mi sentivo solo con la mutanda bagnata, ma credo che a volte ci sia analfabetismo in questo senso e molti (troppi forse) non colgono nè capiscono una cippalippa!


Sto guardando "masters of sex", prime puntate, e ad un certo punto il giovane medico che non mi ricordo come si chiama che racconta del sesso con l'assistente del medico protagonista dice "...mi ha fatto cose e si è fatta fare cose che solo se c'è amore si fanno". 

Ecco...ambientato negli anni '50 credo. 

perfettamente attuale. Secondo me. 

Credo non vedano gli occhi a cuore, ma scambino la mutanda bagnata per manifestazione cardiaca!! 

Mi fa ridere...dopo immensa tristezza. 

Che dice tanto della considerazione e della conoscenza dei tanto sbandierati sentimenti!!:facepalm:


----------



## Tessa (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Visione scientifica mia cara che ci piaccia o no. Conta la chimica in queste cose e quella o c'è o non c'è, non bastano i profumi ai feromoni... ci si riconosce dall'odore tra maschi e femmine compatibili.
> DOPO una verifica della compatibilità allora tu femmina mi chiedi qualcosa di più per farti aprire le gambe ma solo perchè vuoi un extra per fare una cosa che avevi già deciso


Ma tu non sei quello con l'amante che ti ha tirato scemo per mesi e poi non te l'ha data?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, nel frattempo tu ringrazia me...che sicuro non sbagli...:rotfl::carneval:


Ti ho già ringraziato...nel mio viaggio fra scheletri e fantasmi....


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi è un giorno di sospensione,in un pereodo di transizione,quindi OGGI non è il giorno di scelte,ma di riflessioni.


Io sono ormai a preferire il decidere allo scegliere. 

per quanto riguarda la riflessione...non è necessario io ti dica che con me sfondi una porta aperta vero?

non c'è fretta..in fondo. Quasi mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

che Priapo ci protegga e ci dia rifugio sotto la sua ombra...
i corsi di fisiologia strampalata e l'ammmore.
Ci fanno le tesi alla Bonobo university of Minchialand.
ma porca puttana.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto guardando "masters of sex", prime puntate, e ad un certo punto il giovane medico che non mi ricordo come si chiama che racconta del sesso con l'assistente del medico protagonista dice "...mi ha fatto cose e si è fatta fare cose che solo se c'è amore si fanno".
> 
> Ecco...ambientato negli anni '50 credo.
> 
> ...


Ipa...io ti posso dire che ci sono maschi che esordiscono più o meno in questo modo:
"Amore, dimmi che quando ci sposiamo mi darai il culo"
Non scherzo...ma la cosa preoccupante è che non scherzano manco loro.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello con l'amante che ti ha tirato scemo per mesi e poi non te l'ha data?


..dici???

mi hai fatta rotolare!!!:rotfl:

però ingenuo si è eclissato, dopo l'ascesa alla topa da ex vergine....sarà stanco!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono ormai a preferire il decidere allo scegliere.
> 
> per quanto riguarda la riflessione...non è necessario io ti dica che con me sfondi una porta aperta vero?
> 
> non c'è fretta..in fondo. Quasi mai.


Non adoro sfondare porte aperte,preferisco aprire quelle chiuse.....!
Non c'è fretta in fondo?il tempo non è nella nostra disponibilità,la fortuna e non saper di dover aver fretta o di non doverne avere....!
Decido di scegliere,o scelgo di decidere?


----------



## Tessa (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..dici???
> 
> mi hai fatta rotolare!!!:rotfl:
> 
> però ingenuo si è eclissato, dopo l'ascesa alla topa da ex vergine....sarà stanco!


Capisci, tutto il repertorio letterario le ha sciorinato....e niente.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che Priapo ci protegga e ci dia rifugio sotto la sua ombra...
> i corsi di fisiologia strampalata e l'ammmore.
> Ci fanno le tesi alla Bonobo university of Minchialand.
> ma porca puttana.


Cara ragazza un giorno capirai....ma nn era preferibile l'oscuro simpatizzante del culo?


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ipa...io ti posso dire che ci sono maschi che esordiscono più o meno in questo modo:
> "Amore, dimmi che quando ci sposiamo mi darai il culo"
> Non scherzo...ma la cosa preoccupante è che non scherzano manco loro.



Il culo per contratto!!! guarda che è bellissima...:rotfl::rotfl:

A dire il vero ho conosciuto anche femmine che davano il culo per preservarsi vergini al matrimonio...per dire eh!

E ci credevano pure loro...

Io ero così:  :rotfl::facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara ragazza un giorno capirai....ma nn era preferibile l'oscuro simpatizzante del culo?


io a te t'ho preferito da sempre.
Il problema è che tu parli parli poi ... basta.
ma io altrochè se ti preferivo.
e non ti ho neanche mai annusato
manco una sniffatina.
Pensa tu.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non adoro sfondare porte aperte,preferisco aprire quelle chiuse.....!
> Non c'è fretta in fondo?il tempo non è nella nostra disponibilità,la fortuna e non saper di dover aver fretta o di non doverne avere....!
> Decido di scegliere,o scelgo di decidere?


Devo avere un fondo vampiresco...a me piace che mi vengano aperte e mi invitino ad entrare. 

Esattamente perchè il tempo non è a nostra disposizione ed è relativamente eterno nella nostra percezione che non è sensato aver fretta, quando per fretta si intende ansia di arrivare al risultato. 

Cavolo....decido e basta. 

La scelta la si attua nella confusione, fra diverse opzioni visibili, con l'obiettivo di mettere ordine. 

Io preferisco, anche se non sempre riesco, prendere una posizione e agire di conseguenza. In chiarezza e fedeltà. 
Con me innanzitutto. per quanto mi è possibile.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il culo per contratto!!! guarda che è bellissima...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A dire il vero ho conosciuto anche femmine che davano il culo per preservarsi vergini al matrimonio...per dire eh!
> 
> ...


Io ti giuro che quando ho sentito la promessa d'ammmmore sono morta...
Quelle che si preservano le ho conosciute anche io!!! :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Capisci, tutto il repertorio letterario le ha sciorinato....e niente.....


Niente odori nel virtuale!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io a te t'ho preferito da sempre.
> Il problema è che tu parli parli poi ... basta.
> ma io altrochè se ti preferivo.
> e non ti ho neanche mai annusato
> ...


Ma davvero?Sei brava perchè non ho mai capito....non ho mai inteso tu avessi una simpatia per me.
Ho rinunciato a capire le donne,dal momento che ho recepito che bastava semplicemente viverle per quello che sono.
Cosa dirti?su di me gira un pò di tutto,e sarà che io parlo parlo e basta....e nonostante tutto sto nei casini...pensa se smettessi di parlare....


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io ti giuro che quando ho sentito la promessa d'ammmmore sono morta*...
> Quelle che si preservano le ho conosciute anche io!!! :rotfl:


E ti credo!!:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ci sono ancora dici?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello con l'amante che ti ha tirato scemo per mesi e poi non te l'ha data?


Non riesco a ricordarmi di te giuro.
A che categoria appartieni? alle moralizzatrici che hanno fatto più corna al marito che un cesto di lumache e che discettano di filosofie orientali sull'ikebana delle gambe aperte o alle inacidite che dopo essere state cornificate ce l'hanno con tutto il genere maschile?
Boh.
Penso che mi terrò il dubbio:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che Priapo ci protegga e ci dia rifugio sotto la sua ombra...
> i corsi di fisiologia strampalata e l'ammmore.
> Ci fanno le tesi alla Bonobo university of Minchialand.
> ma porca puttana.


Senta bonob, ehm...signora...si renda disponibile quanto prima...che mi deve spiegare che ci combina coi metanari...devo imparare!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Devo avere un fondo vampiresco...a me piace che mi vengano aperte e mi invitino ad entrare.
> 
> Esattamente perchè il tempo non è a nostra disposizione ed è relativamente eterno nella nostra percezione che non è sensato aver fretta, quando per fretta si intende ansia di arrivare al risultato.
> 
> ...


Chiarezza e fedeltà.Vale anche per me....!


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ti credo!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma ci sono ancora dici?


A me è stato riferito qualche anno fa...quindi credo che qualche esemplare in giro ci sia ancora...

Buffo come certe pratiche siano definizione di un ruolo.
E il culo solo col matrimonio o se si è fidanzati solo all'amante (giuro anche questa)...e il pompino solo all'amante...e i baci nel mentre solo al proprio partner...
Io non è che abbia mai combinato tantissimo in certi frangenti eh, ma di storie ne ho sentite taaaaaaaaaante...


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho già ringraziato...nel mio viaggio fra scheletri e fantasmi....


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> A me è stato riferito qualche anno fa...quindi credo che qualche esemplare in giro ci sia ancora...
> 
> Buffo come certe pratiche siano definizione di un ruolo.
> E il culo solo col matrimonio o se si è fidanzati solo all'amante (giuro anche questa)...e il pompino solo all'amante...e i baci nel mentre solo al proprio partner...
> Io non è che abbia mai combinato tantissimo in certi frangenti eh, ma di storie ne ho sentite taaaaaaaaaante...


Confermo e aggiungo.Mi è successo che da amante mi è stato negato il culo...solo al suo uomo..e ti assicuro che era un culo molto notevole...


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo e aggiungo.Mi è successo che da amante mi è stato negato il culo...solo al suo uomo..e ti assicuro che era un culo molto notevole...


Io non finirò mai di dire che il culo è filosofia...:rotfl:e ognuno lo usa come meglio crede dandone un senso tutto suo!


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non riesco a ricordarmi di te giuro.
> A che categoria appartieni? alle moralizzatrici che hanno fatto più corna al marito che un cesto di lumache e che discettano di filosofie orientali sull'ikebana delle gambe aperte o alle inacidite che dopo essere state cornificate ce l'hanno con tutto il genere maschile?
> Boh.
> Penso che mi terrò il dubbio:carneval:


Ti sei ripreso?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non finirò mai di dire che il culo è filosofia...:rotfl:e ognuno lo usa come meglio crede dandone un senso tutto suo!


Ma il culo è molto di più.Il culo è uno stile di vita....


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è stato riferito qualche anno fa...quindi credo che qualche esemplare in giro ci sia ancora...
> 
> Buffo come certe pratiche siano definizione di un ruolo.
> E il culo solo col matrimonio o se si è fidanzati solo all'amante (giuro anche questa)...e il pompino solo all'amante...e i baci nel mentre solo al proprio partner...
> Io non è che abbia mai combinato tantissimo in certi frangenti eh, ma di storie ne ho sentite taaaaaaaaaante...


Non solo ruoli.

ma proprio procedure orientative. protocolli per eliminare il pensiero individuale. o quantomeno usarlo il meno possibile. Per stare al sicuro. Secondo me. 

Per definire il proprio essere di valore o meno. (triste definirsi in base all'uso del culo, della bocca, delle mani...)

Bestie strane gli umani nella socialità fra generi!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiarezza e fedeltà.Vale anche per me....!


Di sostanza. Non di forma e adesione a precetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti sei ripreso?


ma quando mai si ripiglia questo essù.
Mica gli danno il due di picche a lui.
nono
E' LA FISIOLOGIA.
capisci?
Non è che ti metti in discussione se l'andare in bianco o meno è un aspetto fisiologico.
Non è che ti chiedi se hai sbagliato qualche cosa.
Non è che ti possa venire il dubbio di non approcciarti nel miglior modo possibile.
Non è che magari ti venga il sospetto di non avere capito granchè delle donne.
Te la pigli con madre natura. E del resto hai ragione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo serio.
> Cosa uso?onestà intellettuale.Come corteggiatore faccio pena,una mia ex molto carinamente  disse:TU conquisti le donne per sbaglio.


Somigli tanto a uno che conosco  :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando mai si ripiglia questo essù.
> Mica gli danno il due di picche a lui.
> nono
> E' LA FISIOLOGIA.
> ...


Dici che Madre Natura gli è stata tanto matrigna?

eppure è ingenuo...come anche la modalità comunicativa provocatoria lo è...forse è solo molto gioVine...nonostante i 30 anni di praticantato....gioVine dentro intendo!

E' fisiologia?..


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Somigli tanto a uno che conosco  :rotfl:


:rotfl:e già....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando mai si ripiglia questo essù.
> Mica gli danno il due di picche a lui.
> nono
> E' LA FISIOLOGIA.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici che Madre Natura gli è stata tanto matrigna?
> 
> eppure è ingenuo...come anche la modalità comunicativa provocatoria lo è...forse è solo molto gioVine...nonostante i 30 anni di praticantato....gioVine dentro intendo!
> 
> E' fisiologia?..


sì, fisiologia ambientale. e già lì non è ella top ten diciamo. Ma secondo me quello che lo frega è la fisiologia dello sviluppo. Lì lo mandiamo a settembre e si ripresenti accompagnato dai genitori. E vogliamo pure sapere che deodorante usa.
Sti giovani.
Mi splumano sul deodorante, usano quelli comprati 3x2 che ti fanno il cratere nella maglietta e giri a braccia larghe per mesi, poi si lamentano.


----------



## AneleElena (3 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' questo che riterrei normale. Il che spiega la vacuità di certi rapporti, quando non vissuti alla luce del sole e fatti solo di chiacchiere.
> 
> Nel caso specifico, dopo due anni di puttanate dette e fatte ad uso e consumo in un rapporto che va preso per quello che è, una fuga fatta nei modi del tizio in questione, ma che potrebbe essere paragonabile a tanti altri casi simili, non può che essere l'espressione più esplicita e sincera riservata proprio a quel rapporto.


Non mi pare che fosse un rapporto fatto solo di chiacchiere.
Io avevo capito che ci fossero dei rapporti intimi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è stato riferito qualche anno fa...quindi credo che qualche esemplare in giro ci sia ancora...
> 
> Buffo come certe pratiche siano definizione di un ruolo.
> E il culo solo col matrimonio o se si è fidanzati solo all'amante (giuro anche questa)...e il pompino solo all'amante...e i baci nel mentre solo al proprio partner...
> Io non è che abbia mai combinato tantissimo in certi frangenti eh, ma di storie ne ho sentite taaaaaaaaaante...


Però è interessante come, in modi aberranti (ma lo fanno anche le dittature), si cerchi di dare regole e ordine in un campo che in sé non richiede regole per preservare qualcosa. Forse la stima di sé.
Del resto è noto (non so se sia vero) che le prostitute non bacino i clienti.
Il definire parti del corpo e/o pratiche ha il significato di delimitare una sorta di esclusività e di fedeltà settoriale.
Del resto quando si è abituate a essere considerate quarti di bue o buchi può essere un modo per riappropriarsi di sé-


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, fisiologia ambientale. e già lì non è ella top ten diciamo. Ma secondo me quello che lo frega è la fisiologia dello sviluppo. Lì lo mandiamo a settembre e si ripresenti accompagnato dai genitori. E vogliamo pure sapere che deodorante usa.
> Sti giovani.
> Mi splumano sul deodorante, usano quelli comprati 3x2 che ti fanno il cratere nella maglietta e giri a braccia larghe per mesi, poi si lamentano.


..:rotfl::rotfl:...e con il poetare apri-gambe come la mettiamo?...


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è interessante come, in modi aberranti (ma lo fanno anche le dittature), si cerchi di dare regole e ordine in un campo che in sé non richiede regole per preservare qualcosa. Forse la stima di sé.
> Del resto è noto (non so se sia vero) che le prostitute non bacino i clienti.
> Il definire parti del corpo e/o pratiche ha il significato di delimitare una sorta di esclusività e di fedeltà settoriale.
> Del resto quando si è abituate a essere considerate quarti di bue o buchi può essere *un modo per riappropriarsi di sé-*


qui ci sarebbe un lunghissimo OT su corpo delle donne. Sia dalla prospettiva femminile sia da quella maschile. 

(e che non si dica che sono discorsi vecchi e veterofemministi che le tipe che si preservavano dando il culo viaggiano tutte sotto i 40!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..:rotfl::rotfl:...e con il poetare apri-gambe come la mettiamo?...


eh ma anche lì se non mi sai scegliere il testo.
Poi lo sguardo, la voce...
Tu sei giovIne.
Ma quando c'era Alberto Lupo buonanima che leggeva in tv le nostre mamme e nonne mica avevano pensieri purissimissimi sai?
E' che allora certe cose mica si dicevano.
Ma le pensavano UGUALE.
Tu fai conto: quest'uomo moro, un'andatura un po da orso.
All'epoca erano abbottonati fino alla gola ma lo capivi subito che dell'orso non aveva solo l'andatura.
E questo sguardo un po' predatorio e un po' diffidente.
E questa voce profonda, calda bassa che legge Garcìa Lorca...
'_Oggi ho nel cuore
un vago tremolio di stelle_
_e tutte le rose sono bianche_
_bianche come la mia pena._'


il primo pensiero che hai è che gliela vorresti alleviare tu, la pena.
ehhh...


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma anche lì se non mi sai scegliere il testo.
> Poi lo sguardo, la voce...
> Tu sei giovIne.
> Ma quando c'era Alberto Lupo buonanima che leggeva in tv le nostre mamme e nonne mica avevano pensieri purissimissimi sai?
> ...


Se hai ascoltato Alberto Lupo non sei di primo pelo... lassa perde va :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non riesco a ricordarmi di te giuro.
> A che categoria appartieni? alle moralizzatrici che hanno fatto più corna al marito che un cesto di lumache e che discettano di filosofie orientali sull'ikebana delle gambe aperte o alle inacidite che dopo essere state cornificate ce l'hanno con tutto il genere maschile?
> Boh.
> Penso che mi terrò il dubbio:carneval:


Ahhhh questo messaggio mi ha procurato un altro rosso da Brunetta...:carneval:
Non si sarà mica riconosciuta in una delle due categorie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se hai ascoltato Alberto Lupo non sei di primo pelo... lassa perde va :rotfl::rotfl:


mai detto di esserlo. Anzi, direi che sono contenta di non esserlo. Anche se questo per qualcuno è un problema, in effetti.
Perchè poi... bisogna essere all'altezza.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai detto di esserlo. Anzi, direi che sono contenta di non esserlo. Anche se questo per qualcuno è un problema, in effetti.
> Perchè poi... bisogna essere all'altezza.


All'altezza della mezza età?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> All'altezza della mezza età?


all'altezza dell'esperienza, ocarone.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> all'altezza dell'esperienza, ocarone.


Come diceva un filosofo vero, non quelli da forum come sei tu "L'esperienza è la somma delle volte che te lo sei preso in c...":rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Come diceva un filosofo vero, non quelli da forum come sei tu "L'esperienza è la somma delle volte che te lo sei preso in c...":rotfl:



Potrebbe pure essere. Pensa però che prima o poi l'esperienza se la fanno tutti. Solo che alcuni non la capiscono.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ingenuo*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Come diceva un filosofo vero, non quelli da forum come sei tu "L'esperienza è la somma delle volte che te lo sei preso in c...":rotfl:


Io ti leggo e mi viene subitanea l'associazione: alex = ingenuo perchè?Non è questione di condividere o meno opinioni e idee,non è neanche questione del tuo sforzarti di essere simpatico con risultati non proprio esaltanti,mi ricordi questo alex...


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti leggo e mi viene subitanea l'associazione: alex = ingenuo perchè?Non è questione di condividere o meno opinioni e idee,non è neanche questione del tuo sforzarti di essere simpatico con risultati non proprio esaltanti,mi ricordi questo alex...


Non so chi sia questo alex. E non mi interessa neanche essere simpatico con utenti che non incontrerò mai nella vita reale e che si affannano a darmi bollini rossi. Invece leggo con piacere gli interventi che riportano fatti accaduti e chi chiede consigli.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> All'altezza della mezza età?


.... O forse dell'intelligenza ?  La accendiamo


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non so chi sia questo alex. E non mi interessa neanche essere simpatico con utenti che non incontrerò mai nella vita reale e che si affannano a darmi bollini rossi. Invece leggo con piacere gli interventi che riportano fatti accaduti e chi chiede consigli.


Si,sbaglierò,però hai dei tratti molto simili....


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sbaglierò,però hai dei tratti molto simili....


Bah guarda non so che dirti. Da quel che ho capito qua siete più o meno sempre gli stessi, in grande maggioranza donne tradite inacidite/traditrici moralizzatrici e quindi è chiaro che dopo un pò mancando i fatti nuovi si finisce per parlarsi addosso e cercare di allontanare chi come me non fa l'adulatore del gentil sesso sperando di broccolare qualcosa.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oddio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ah*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Bah guarda non so che dirti. Da quel che ho capito qua siete più o meno sempre gli stessi, in grande maggioranza donne tradite inacidite/traditrici moralizzatrici e quindi è chiaro che dopo un pò mancando i fatti nuovi si finisce per parlarsi addosso e cercare di allontanare chi come me non fa l'adulatore del gentil sesso sperando di broccolare qualcosa.


Ah ecco quindi io sono stato inquadrato come quello che vorrebbe broccolare qualcosa....cazzo hai fatto centro.
Bha guarda io non capisco però perchè stai qui,sto postto non ti piace,ti stiamo sul cazzo,non mi sembra coerente,sbaglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Bah guarda non so che dirti. Da quel che ho capito qua siete più o meno sempre gli stessi, in grande maggioranza donne tradite inacidite/traditrici moralizzatrici e quindi è chiaro che dopo un pò mancando i fatti nuovi si finisce per parlarsi addosso e cercare di allontanare chi come me non fa l'adulatore del gentil sesso sperando di broccolare qualcosa.


La voce fuori dal coro :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Bah guarda non so che dirti. Da quel che ho capito qua siete più o meno sempre gli stessi, in grande maggioranza donne tradite inacidite/traditrici moralizzatrici e quindi è chiaro che dopo un pò mancando i fatti nuovi si finisce per parlarsi addosso e cercare di allontanare chi come me non fa l'adulatore del gentil sesso sperando di broccolare qualcosa.


Ciao

Questa è la tua analisi?
Riprovaci. 


Sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco quindi io sono stato inquadrato come quello che vorrebbe broccolare qualcosa....cazzo hai fatto centro.
> Bha guarda io non capisco però perchè stai qui,sto postto non ti piace,ti stiamo sul cazzo,non mi sembra coerente,sbaglio?


te l'ho detto sto qui per sentire storie nuove.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*No*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Questa è la tua analisi?
> Riprovaci.
> ...


Su oscuro ha fatto centro...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Bah guarda non so che dirti. Da quel che ho capito qua siete più o meno sempre gli stessi, in grande maggioranza donne tradite inacidite/traditrici moralizzatrici e quindi è chiaro che dopo un pò mancando i fatti nuovi si finisce per parlarsi addosso e cercare di allontanare chi come me non fa l'adulatore del gentil sesso sperando di broccolare qualcosa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci sei rimasto male :rotfl::rotfl:Muoio


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ah*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> te l'ho detto sto qui per sentire storie nuove.


Storie nuove?qui?credo che saranno sempre le stesse,un sito di tradimenti,ti scrivo anche un segreto,fra me e te.Anche le persone e le posizioni assunte davanti ad un tradimento son sempre le stesse basta leggere,io sono quello che ha una profonda idiosincrasia per coglioni e traditori....


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci sei rimasto male :rotfl::rotfl:Muoio


No,ci son rimasto male io, non mi degnate di nessun tipo di elargizione sessuale....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ci son rimasto male io, non mi degnate di nessun tipo di elargizione sessuale....


Ciao marito !!!  solo amore platonico


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Storie nuove?qui?credo che saranno sempre le stesse,un sito di tradimenti,ti scrivo anche un segreto,fra me e te.Anche le persone e le posizioni assunte davanti ad un tradimento son sempre le stesse basta leggere,io sono quello che ha una profonda idiosincrasia per coglioni e traditori....


Anche nella musica le note sono sette eppure è sempre diversa.
Piuttosto che ci fai tu qui allora se odi i traditori... ah già per broccolare dimenticavo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su oscuro ha fatto centro...:rotfl:


Ti sei fatto male? :rotfl::rotfl:

Stai sempre a farti sgamare.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao marito !!!  solo amore platonico


Che culo....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Anche nella musica le note sono sette eppure è sempre diversa.
> Piuttosto che ci fai tu qui allora se odi i traditori... ah già per broccolare dimenticavo


Ciao

Vero. La tua musica non l'avevo mai sentita.
Ancora nulla con l'amante?

Sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Allora*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Anche nella musica le note sono sette eppure è sempre diversa.
> Piuttosto che ci fai tu qui allora se odi i traditori... ah già per broccolare dimenticavo


Cosa ci faccio io?adoro leggere le cazzate dei traditori,quando scrivono stronzate,quando tentano di non assuemersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni,voli pindarici,frizzi,lazzi e 100 cazzi,adoro studiare le persone,e codificare le loro dinamiche mentali.
Poi cazzo, sto sempre a broccolare le donne,ma essendo un pò sfigato,i risultati sono pessimi,anzi hai qualche dritta?
Le donne mi vedono come un amicone,si confidano,mic ercano,ma mutande che volano zero,cosa sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ci faccio io?adoro leggere le cazzate dei traditori,quando scrivono stronzate,quando tentano di non assuemersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni,voli pindarici,frizzi,lazzi e 100 cazzi,adoro studiare le persone,e codificare le loro dinamiche mentali.
> Poi cazzo, sto sempre a broccolare le donne,ma essendo un pò sfigato,i risultati sono pessimi,anzi hai qualche dritta?
> Le donne mi vedono come un amicone,si confidano,mic ercano,ma mutande che volano zero,cosa sbaglio?




ahahhaahahahaahahha


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhaahahahaahahha


E ti ridi...ma pensaci...è vero.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi cazzo, sto sempre a broccolare le donne,ma essendo un pò sfigato,i risultati sono pessimi,anzi hai qualche dritta?
> Le donne mi vedono come un amicone,si confidano,mic ercano,ma mutande che volano zero,cosa sbaglio?


L'avatar io comincerei da lì.:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti ridi...ma pensaci...è vero.



Io rido perchè almeno un po credo di conoscerti e secondo me te la stai ridendo di brutto.

Comunque, tornando alle cose serie: so che stai meglio, MA LA MACCHINA?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La voce fuori dal coro :rotfl:



Porca puttana un'altra no, eh?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'avatar io comincerei da lì.:carneval:


Perfetto.Garzie.Cambierò avatar...poi?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Garzie.Cambierò avatar...poi?


Cambia forum


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io rido perchè almeno un po credo di conoscerti e secondo me te la stai ridendo di brutto.
> 
> Comunque, tornando alle cose serie: so che stai meglio, MA LA MACCHINA?


Distrutta.Sai di incidenti in macchina e in moto ne ho avuti,ma un frontale...ti lascia qualcosa dentro...credimi...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Insomma*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Cambia forum


Insomma,giusto direi.Ci penso da un pò.Ma un forum dove ci siano donne più generose.....e meno pallose e algide.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vero. La tua musica non l'avevo mai sentita.
> Ancora nulla con l'amante?
> ...


Vedi? C'è sempre da imparare.
La tua non la ricordo bene solo a grandi linee.
L'amante la vedo martedì.
Ti terrò aggiornata, so che ci tieni:up:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Distrutta.Sai di incidenti in macchina e in moto ne ho avuti,ma un frontale...ti lascia qualcosa dentro...credimi...


Minchia distrutta, quella con tutti quei cv? :facepalm:

Mai avuto incidenti gravi, qualche scivolata con la moto, ti credo sulla parola. Minchia!


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo solo che cazzo di donne vi trovate a conoscere.


Io mi chiedo se qui c'è chi s'è fatto travolgere dalla 'chimica' (come la chiama Ingenuo), dall'istinto, dalla semplice, umanissima attrazione, o se ogni volta che avete avuto a che fare con l'altro sesso - e non per amicizia, e non per motivi di lavoro - avete scientificamente, freddamente vivisezionato caratteristiche 'altre' che non avessero nulla a che fare con una normalissima attrazione.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia distrutta, quella con tutti quei cv? :facepalm:
> 
> Mai avuto incidenti gravi, qualche scivolata con la moto, ti credo sulla parola. Minchia!


No...ero con quella del lavoro....


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se qui c'è chi s'è fatto travolgere dalla 'chimica' (come la chiama Ingenuo), dall'istinto, dalla semplice, umanissima attrazione, o se ogni volta che avete avuto a che fare con l'altro sesso - e non per amicizia, e non per motivi di lavoro - avete scientificamente, freddamente vivisezionato caratteristiche 'altre' che non avessero nulla a che fare con una normalissima attrazione.


Ma che tte credi qua prima di togliersi il perizoma e le mutande da Rocco Siffredi fanno un'attenta disamina dello Yin e lo Yang :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se qui c'è chi s'è fatto travolgere dalla 'chimica' (come la chiama Ingenuo), dall'istinto, dalla semplice, umanissima attrazione, o se ogni volta che avete avuto a che fare con l'altro sesso - e non per amicizia, e non per motivi di lavoro - avete scientificamente, freddamente vivisezionato caratteristiche 'altre' che non avessero nulla a che fare con una normalissima attrazione.


Oh cazzo si....peggio di una droga pesante credo....Oh cazzo mi sono talmente perso,che quando è passata la tempesta non ero più io.Quanto mi son fatto male.....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...ero con quella del lavoro....


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se qui c'è chi s'è fatto travolgere dalla 'chimica' (come la chiama Ingenuo), dall'istinto, dalla semplice, umanissima attrazione, o se ogni volta che avete avuto a che fare con l'altro sesso - e non per amicizia, e non per motivi di lavoro - avete scientificamente, freddamente vivisezionato caratteristiche 'altre' che non avessero nulla a che fare con una normalissima attrazione.


Ma non c'è nulla di scientifico o di freddo. Semplicemente l'attrazione e la chimica scattano nel mio caso dopo aver conosciuto una persona è essere stata colpita da lati del carattere o dalle cose in comune o non so cos'altro. Non mi é mai capitato di voler andare a letto con una persona di cui non so nulla. Ma non è che mi trattengo. Semplicemente non sono attratta da sconosciuti.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla di scientifico o di freddo. Semplicemente l'attrazione e la chimica scattano nel mio caso dopo aver conosciuto una persona è essere stata colpita da lati del carattere o dalle cose in comune o non so cos'altro. Non mi é mai capitato di voler andare a letto con una persona di cui non so nulla. Ma non è che mi trattengo. Semplicemente non sono attratta da sconosciuti.


Leggendo certi commenti sembra quasi che l'attrazione istintiva per qualcuno NON esiste.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*SI*

Sempre la stessa faccia da cazzo,ma almeno rido...che dici ingenuo,rimedio?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre la stessa faccia da cazzo,ma almeno rido...che dici ingenuo,rimedio?


Hai più chance:up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hai più chance:up:


Ti farò sapere....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggendo certi commenti sembra quasi che l'attrazione istintiva per qualcuno NON esiste.


Se si sta in coppia può capitare soltanto una volta, secondo me. Solo che non capisco una cosa, perchè dopo l'attrazione istintiva si continua nel tradimento? Non voglio una risposta Jim.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che hai scritto che non si poteva aspettare altro, mica io.


Ho scritto cosa 'differente'.
Ho scritto che era l'amante.
E quando si gioca al 'buio', e una storia adulterina va avanti per due anni, se chi ha investito qualcosa di più dell'altro non ha capìto, in DUE anni, con chi aveva a che fare, e se s'era illusa, senza che ci fosse nessuno a fare promesse che non era in grado di mantenere, che potesse nascere chissà che...beh, doveva esserle evidente DA TEMPO che la storia non avrebbe avuto alcuna 'evoluzione' e che, per come s'era modulata (in due anni siòri, non in tre mesi) forse quella fine era già scritta.
Il tipo, che sarà anche un gran furbacchione, DEVE certamente delle spiegazioni alla nostra amica.
Ma insomma, se dopo due anni non hai capìto che al primo alito di vento poteva finire così, qualche risposta la trovi da sola....


----------



## Tessa (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggendo certi commenti sembra quasi che l'attrazione istintiva per qualcuno NON esiste.


A me e' successo solo una volta. 
Bello devo dire, un'emozione indescrivibile. 
Poi al lato pratico.......una solenne cantonata.....


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me e' successo solo una volta.
> Bello devo dire, un'emozione indescrivibile.
> Poi al lato pratico.......una solenne cantonata.....


Bene.
Ma se non c'è quell''emozione indescrivibile' molto spesso il 'lato pratico', cioè quello che viene dopo, manco si verifica...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si sta in coppia può capitare soltanto una volta, secondo me. Solo che non capisco una cosa, perchè dopo l'attrazione istintiva si continua nel tradimento? Non voglio una risposta Jim.



in effetti...non ci avevo mai pensato


----------



## Tessa (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Ma se non c'è quell''emozione indescrivibile' molto spesso il 'lato pratico', cioè quello che viene dopo, manco si verifica...


In genere l'attrazione invece mi nasce dopo. Da altro che non sia il solo impatto visivo. Come e' successo quella volta. 
E le emozioni indescrivibili arrivano poi.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> In genere l'attrazione invece mi nasce dopo. Da altro che non sia il solo impatto visivo. Come e' successo quella volta.
> E le emozioni indescrivibili arrivano poi.....


Quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si sta in coppia può capitare soltanto una volta, secondo me. Solo che non capisco una cosa, perchè dopo l'attrazione istintiva si continua nel tradimento? Non voglio una risposta Jim.


Perchè quello è il primo step. Ci si annusa (ah, la chimica). Poi ci si conosce. Poi...


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè quello è il primo step. Ci si annusa (ah, la chimica). Poi ci si conosce. Poi...



Ciao

proprio perché c'è una sfilza di poi, riesce così difficile a capire ... 
la banale scusa, è capitato. 


sienne


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Settembre 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


"nostre vite di mezzo" sei sposata?Impeganta?Convivente?Fidanzata?


Per il resto. Semplicemente ha dato un freno per i seguenti motivi e sta prendendo tempo per :
A) moglie sospettosa a causa di
- cellulare
- internet
- poco sesso
- assenze da casa

B) nuova amante e quindi
- deve incastrare i tempi
- sta programmando le vostre prossime uscite
- valutazione

C) vecchia amante e quindi
- gelosia di questa vecchia amante
- ha scoperto che lui ha te come nuova amante

D) Vuole finire la storia perchè
- vedi tutti i punti di A) è stato quasi scoperto e si caga sotto

Se ti domandi perchè non hai avuto l'onore di essere mollata a quattr'occhi 
- appena vi vedreste per sofferenza emotiva scopereste come ricci
- tu potresti avere in quel momento o a distanza di tempo una reazione gelosa quindi ti rimando al punto C comma 1
- è un coniglio di merda

Peccato non avere le infografiche a portata di mano!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se qui c'è chi s'è fatto travolgere dalla 'chimica' (come la chiama Ingenuo), dall'istinto, dalla semplice, umanissima attrazione, o se ogni volta che avete avuto a che fare con l'altro sesso - e non per amicizia, e non per motivi di lavoro - avete scientificamente, freddamente vivisezionato caratteristiche 'altre' che non avessero nulla a che fare con una normalissima attrazione.



Tu (generico) puoi farmi fare la ola alle ovaie quando ti vedo e ti annuso(...) ma se ti valuto un imbecille per me hai lo charme di un paracarro. Mentre invece puoi essermi a prima vista insignificante, anzi bruttino e conquistarmi assolutamente passando per la testa. E io non sono affatto insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Sempre detto tranquillamente che non sono insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Solo che un coglione non mi suscita assolutamente alcun desiderio. Ma conosco anche uomini che hanno le stesse reazioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho scritto cosa 'differente'.
> Ho scritto che era l'amante.
> E quando si gioca al 'buio', e una storia adulterina va avanti per due anni, se chi ha investito qualcosa di più dell'altro non ha capìto, in DUE anni, con chi aveva a che fare, e se s'era illusa, senza che ci fosse nessuno a fare promesse che non era in grado di mantenere, che potesse nascere chissà che...beh, doveva esserle evidente DA TEMPO che la storia non avrebbe avuto alcuna 'evoluzione' e che, per come s'era modulata (in due anni siòri, non in tre mesi) forse quella fine era già scritta.
> Il tipo, che sarà anche un gran furbacchione, DEVE certamente delle spiegazioni alla nostra amica.
> Ma insomma, se dopo due anni non hai capìto che al primo alito di vento poteva finire così, qualche risposta la trovi da sola....



Ma non mi pare abbia detto questo. Dice solo che lui ha un comportamento ambiguo e lei dopo due anni appunto non si spiega perché. In fin dei conti sono amanti e quindi complici. Se hai deciso che é finita me lo dici e ciao. Invece lui non chiude e fa il piacione con i messaggini. Questo lei non capisce e non accetta. Almeno così ho capito.


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non mi pare abbia detto questo. Dice solo che lui ha un comportamento ambiguo e lei dopo due anni appunto non si spiega perché. In fin dei conti sono amanti e quindi complici. Se hai deciso che é finita me lo dici e ciao. Invece lui non chiude e fa il piacione con i messaggini. Questo lei non capisce e non accetta. Almeno così ho capito.


E senza prendere in considerazione sentimentalismi vari è un comportamento che dà un fastidio oltre ogni limite di immaginazione.
La chiarezza, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu (generico) puoi farmi fare la ola alle ovaie quando ti vedo e ti annuso(...) ma se ti valuto un imbecille per me hai lo charme di un paracarro. Mentre invece puoi essermi a prima vista insignificante, anzi bruttino e conquistarmi assolutamente passando per la testa. E io non sono affatto insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Sempre detto tranquillamente che non sono insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Solo che un coglione non mi suscita assolutamente alcun desiderio. Ma conosco anche uomini che hanno le stesse reazioni.


Quoto e condivido


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè quello è il primo step. Ci si annusa (ah, la chimica). Poi ci si conosce. Poi...


Premesso che chi tradisce è una persona con dei neuroni, quello che hai scritto lo condivido ma non lo accetto, perchè ne so parlare, perchè ci sono passato e non ho tradito fisicamente. 
Fino a quando andiamo a parlare di primo step, di pazzia neuronica che se ne fotte altamente di conseguenze, di partner, di cosa sia giusto o sbagliato arrivo a capire bene che può capitare e credo che capiti anche frequentemente, il resto è soltanto la sensazione di onnipotenza, menefreghismo di ciò che si sa e che si conosce, di immaturità, di egoismo e di bla bla bla. Si jim capisco bene che il secondo step o terzo si soffermi in "stavolta voglio assaporarmi questo e la prossima quell'altro, tutto ciò escludendo tutti e chiunque concentrandosi soltanto ed esclusivamente Su se "stessi"


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu (generico) puoi farmi fare la ola alle ovaie quando ti vedo e ti annuso(...) ma se ti valuto un imbecille per me hai lo charme di un paracarro. Mentre invece puoi essermi a prima vista insignificante, anzi bruttino e conquistarmi assolutamente passando per la testa. E io non sono affatto insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Sempre detto tranquillamente che non sono insensibile all'aspetto esteriore. Solo che un coglione non mi suscita assolutamente alcun desiderio. Ma conosco anche uomini che hanno le stesse reazioni.


Forse mi sbaglio, forse no. Credo che per chimica jim intenda altro, intenda conoscenza,frequentazione e seduzione dell'altro/a.


----------



## Artemide (4 Settembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> "nostre vite di mezzo" sei sposata?Impeganta?Convivente?Fidanzata?
> 
> 
> Per il resto. Semplicemente ha dato un freno per i seguenti motivi e sta prendendo tempo per :
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la tua analisi lucida e dettagliata! In realtà anche io avevo pensato che ci potesse essere di mezzo un'altra amante... certo, è possibile!!! 
In questi giorni ho anche riflettuto sulle parole di Nicka, così taglienti ma anche così profondamente vere: non posso chiedere aiuto a chi è causa del mio male. Già! in tutta questa storia avevo perso di vista un dettaglio fondamentale: è lui la causa del mio male!


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, forse no. Credo che per chimica jim intenda altro, intenda conoscenza,frequentazione e seduzione dell'altro/a.


Allora si parli di attrazione, che contempla la presenza di diversi elementi.
La chimica è una cosa sola.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora si parli di attrazione, che contempla la presenza di diversi elementi.
> La chimica è una cosa sola.


Mi concedi una domanda? Ma per chimica che s'intende? 
A me sembra di capire che per chimica s'intenda quell'intesa dove in brevissimo tempo( parlo di ore, poche) si finisce a fare sesso, intendete questo per chimica? Perchè se intendete questo, ok la chimica esiste, ma minchia se la chimica è questa secondo me non sono tanti i casi in cui la chimica si mette in mezzo.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi concedi una domanda? Ma per chimica che s'intende?
> A me sembra di capire che per chimica s'intenda quell'intesa dove in brevissimo tempo( parlo di ore, poche) si finisce a fare sesso, intendete questo per chimica? Perchè se intendete questo, ok la chimica esiste, ma minchia se la chimica è questa secondo me non sono tanti i casi in cui la chimica si mette in mezzo.


La chimica ha un nome ben preciso: feromoni. Che servono a farci capire chi è un potenziale partner geneticamente compatibile. Ma è solo il primo passo. Poi comunque qua è pieno di fisici nucleari che ti diranno che sono tutte minchiate.:carneval: Non ti curar di loro


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi concedi una domanda? Ma per chimica che s'intende?
> A me sembra di capire che per chimica s'intenda quell'intesa dove in brevissimo tempo( parlo di ore, poche) si finisce a fare sesso, intendete questo per chimica? Perchè se intendete questo, ok la chimica esiste, ma minchia se la chimica è questa secondo me non sono tanti i casi in cui la chimica si mette in mezzo.


Sì, la chimica è quella che scatta davvero solo ad annusarsi...ed è una cosa praticamente immediata ed è quella che ti può far finire a letto (o in un cesso pubblico ) con qualcuno in men che non si dica.
L'attrazione, per me, è invece una serie di cose...prende in considerazione anche il lato mentale e altro.
La chimica è una (solo una) delle cose che possono o possono non esserci tra due persone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La chimica ha un nome ben preciso: feromoni. Che servono a farci capire chi è un potenziale partner geneticamente compatibile. Ma è solo il primo passo. Poi comunque qua è pieno di fisici nucleari che ti diranno che sono tutte minchiate.:carneval: Non ti curar di loro


ciao Invornito!
ops... scusa
Ciao Ingenuo!


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Invornito!
> ops... scusa
> Ciao Ingenuo!


Ohilà Sbricci-Nonna Abelarda!
Come la va?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La chimica ha un nome ben preciso: feromoni. Che servono a farci capire chi è un potenziale partner geneticamente compatibile. Ma è solo il primo passo. Poi comunque qua è pieno di fisici nucleari che ti diranno che sono tutte minchiate.:carneval: Non ti curar di loro


Devi perdonarmi sai, ho una certa età e di base un testone cocciuto che è peggio di un mulo, quindi le mie sono soltanto sparate-minchiate dettate oltre da quello sopra scritto anche da molta presunzione- convinzione basata sul nulla. Ed è per questo che secondo me la chimica se ne va a farsi fottere. I motivi? Semplice, andare a trovare quelle dinamiche dove la chimica entra in gioco per farti sballare come un animale e farti accoppiare sono così poche che quasi quasi mi viene da pensare che, se la trovi sta benedetta chimica, è perchè la cerchi, e se la cerchi e la trovi con queste condizioni, non è più chimica. 
Però voglio fare il romanticone, la chimica esiste eh! esiste quando conosci, apprezzi, ti ritrovi e continui a ritrovarti quando un peto maleodorante non ti da fastidio ma passa inosservato.  Il resto si chiama soltanto trombata, a volte scopata.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi sai, ho una certa età e di base un testone cocciuto che è peggio di un mulo, quindi le mie sono soltanto sparate-minchiate dettate oltre da quello sopra scritto anche da molta presunzione- convinzione basata sul nulla. Ed è per questo che secondo me la chimica se ne va a farsi fottere. I motivi? Semplice, andare a trovare quelle dinamiche dove la chimica entra in gioco per farti sballare come un animale e farti accoppiare sono così poche che quasi quasi mi viene da pensare che, se la trovi sta benedetta chimica, è perchè la cerchi, e se la cerchi e la trovi con queste condizioni, non è più chimica.
> Però voglio fare il romanticone, la chimica esiste eh! esiste quando conosci, apprezzi, ti ritrovi e continui a ritrovarti quando un peto maleodorante non ti da fastidio ma passa inosservato.  Il resto si chiama soltanto trombata, a volte scopata.


La chimica infatti spiega l'attrazione che sta alla base di tutto. Senza quella non si va da nessuna parte. Ma ovviamente non significa che noi con la nostra volontà non siamo in grado di trattenerci. Il tradimento è sempre su base volontaria


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La chimica infatti spiega l'attrazione che sta alla base di tutto. Senza quella non si va da nessuna parte. Ma ovviamente non significa che noi con la nostra volontà non siamo in grado di trattenerci. Il tradimento è sempre su base volontaria



Ciao

infatti. 

In più se si lascia campo libero ai feromoni - tralasciando che c'è una varietà sia tra chi li emana e sia nei recettori - spesso chi ci "attizza" è un'essere estremamente "comune", che non necessariamente coincide con un nostro ideale costruito mentalmente. Da qui a volte mi sorge il dubbio, se alcuni si lasciano più trasportare dal proprio ideale o più dai feromoni. Siamo esseri molto complicati ... anche se banalmente semplici. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> 
> ...


:up:
Beh nel caso dell'amante si lascia campo libero ai feromoni


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> :up:
> Beh nel caso dell'amante si lascia campo libero ai feromoni



Ciao

non ne sono tanto certa che sia sempre così. Ora non faccio nomi, perché non ricordo più la discussione ecc.
Ma si è potuto leggere, che si era scelta l'amante proprio perché era un certo tipo di donna e vi era il desiderio di fare sesso con quel tipo di donna. Definita "gnocca"  e che era solo una questione di sesso. 
In certi casi, mi sono chiesta cosa ha fatto realmente da molla ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> 
> ...


Oh sì. Preciso preciso la mia storia con GA e con A. Preciso. Nel primo caso trasporto ideale, nel secondo chissà. Io credo più agli imprinting sessuali infantili che ai feromoni.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, la chimica è quella che scatta davvero solo ad annusarsi...ed è una cosa praticamente immediata ed è quella che ti può far finire a letto (o in un cesso pubblico ) con qualcuno in men che non si dica.


Interessante, perché 
quando mi citavano sta 'chimica' non ho
mai capito cosa fosse.
ora credo che sia quella reazione per cui, anche dopo anni
che conosci una persona, non riesci a vederla senza cercare il contatto fisico.
Però nel mio caso quello che mi portava a finire a letto con qualcuno
in men che non si dica era la mia scarsa autostima.
che ne pensi?


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> 
> ...


sienne,
Cosa intendi con l'ideale costruito mentalmente?


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Interessante, perché
> quando mi citavano sta 'chimica' non ho
> mai capito cosa fosse.
> ora credo che sia quella reazione per cui, anche dopo anni
> ...


Io uguale. Più nel mio imaginario gli uomini che incrociavo erano "in alto" più mi sentivo gratificata; cercavo attraverso il loro apprezzamento (fisico, intellettuale etc) ciò che da sola non trovavo. Ora, fermo restando che il compiacimento per una valutazione positiva nei miei confronti esiste ancora, non la ricerco nè mi spingo addirittura fino al sesso per "compensarmi".


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Interessante, perché
> quando mi citavano sta 'chimica' non ho
> mai capito cosa fosse.
> ora credo che sia quella reazione per cui, anche dopo anni
> ...


Immagino quindi che la tua scarsa autostima ti abbia portata ad avere rapporti anche con chi ti "ripugnava". Uso appositamente una parola forte.
Lì non c'entra la chimica...o quella cosa che io penso serva quando stiamo bene con noi stessi.
Lì il discorso è diverso e più ampio ed è sintomo di disagio.
L'ho vissuto anche io un periodo in cui mi davo via, in cui mi è capitato di farmi toccare anche da chi non solo non suscitava il mio interesse, ma mi faceva anche schifo. Devo dire che stavo decisamente male, non mi piacevo, l'autostima era sotto le scarpe, non pensavo di meritare qualcuno e non pensavo di essere degna di piacere a un ragazzo.
Hai capito cos'è la chimica, quella cosa che persiste negli anni. Quella cosa che nonostante tutto c'è. Puoi anche litigare con una persona, ma quella c'è. Puoi anche perderla, ma se la ritrovi dopo anni la chimica c'è.
E' corrente, è odore che ti entra nelle narici, è sangue che scorre.
C'è una persona nella mia vita con cui la chimica è innegabile e soprattutto fortissima, al netto del fatto che fisicamente io non gli dica molto. Non possiamo avvicinarci. 
Io non sopporto molto il contatto fisico, ma con le persone a cui voglio bene e con cui mi trovo bene non mi dispiace ci sia contatto. Mi piacciono gli abbracci. Ecco, con lui è meglio che non succeda. Cominciamo a respirarci letteralmente e non si capisce più un cazzo. E' meglio evitare e trovarsi sempre in luoghi pubblici. Certo, sicuramente c'è molto di più rispetto ai semplici ormoni impazziti, ma è sempre stato così...anche quando la conoscenza era ben scarsa.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> sienne,
> Cosa intendi con l'ideale costruito mentalmente?



Ciao

l'immagine che ci costruiamo tramite associazioni estetici di una persona. 
Di come debba essere il nostro uomo / donna ideale ... 


sienne


----------



## giulietta6677 (8 Settembre 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti! Vorrei raccontare brevemente la mia storia per avere dei pareri. Ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato. Il nostro amore è stato prettamente fisico, ma non privo di passione e coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo evitato di mettere le nostre vite di mezzo, preferendo vivere le emozioni del momento. Da un paio di mesi a questa parte sua moglie inizia a sospettare e ovviamente lui sceglie di concentrarsi più su di lei, cercando di recuperare il rapporto (dopotutto è lei la donna della sua vita, la donna che gli ha dato due figli… non certo io). Quello che mi lascia basita è il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti: non ci vediamo ormai da più di un mese e nonostante gli abbia proposto più volte di vederci per parlare (anche per chiudere ufficialmente la cosa) lui si è sempre negato; allo stesso tempo è sempre lui che mi manda il messaggio della buonanotte o del buongiorno o stupidi emoticons che su di me hanno l’effetto di tenermi comunque legata a quel labile filo di speranza che tra di noi un giorno tutto possa tornare come prima. Sono intenzionata a chiudere, consapevole che in fin dei conti è stato lui a volere che la nostra storia morisse da sé ma voglio essere sicura fino in fondo che anche lui abbia scelto di non vedermi più. Vi prego, aiutatemi a comprendere il suo atteggiamento perché da sola non riesco!


Ciao Artemide,
parli di rapporto prettamente "fisico", ma non privo di coinvolgimento emotivo, quindi è stato qualcosa in più della semplice passione? cosa intendi per "prettamente fisico" se posso chiederlo?
Credo che lui, come già ti hanno detto altri, non voglia chiudere con te, ma voglia tenersi aperta la porticina, però al momento non sa come muoversi perchè non riesce a darti certezze,quindi procede così.Come stai ora?


----------



## Artemide (14 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ciao Artemide,
> parli di rapporto prettamente "fisico", ma non privo di coinvolgimento emotivo, quindi è stato qualcosa in più della semplice passione? cosa intendi per "prettamente fisico" se posso chiederlo?
> Credo che lui, come già ti hanno detto altri, non voglia chiudere con te, ma voglia tenersi aperta la porticina, però al momento non sa come muoversi perchè non riesce a darti certezze,quindi procede così.Come stai ora?


Per "prettamente fisico" intendo "pura ginnastica": ecco, da parte mia c'è stato molto di più. Allo stesso tempo il mio coinvolgimento non avrebbe potuto crescere se non avessi visto in lui un minimo di trasporto. 
Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi ed è proprio per questo che ho deciso di voltare pagina. Ora va un pò meglio, ma è stata davvero dura e non escludo che possa caderci di nuovo, proprio perchè so che per me quella porticina sarà sempre aperta.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Artemide ha detto:


> Per "prettamente fisico" intendo "pura ginnastica": ecco, da parte mia c'è stato molto di più. Allo stesso tempo il mio coinvolgimento non avrebbe potuto crescere se non avessi visto in lui un minimo di trasporto.
> Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi ed è proprio per questo che ho deciso di voltare pagina. Ora va un pò meglio, ma è stata davvero dura e non escludo che possa caderci di nuovo, proprio perchè so che per me quella porticina sarà sempre aperta.


Perché?

Perché avere questa disponibilità interiore verso chi la porta te l'ha davvero sbattuta in faccia e sai che era prevedibile perché aveva solo un coinvolgimento superficiale?
Tutto il male non viene per nuocere se usi questo evento per comprendere perché sei stata in una relazione tanto squilibrata.
Poi ci sarebbe un problema morale un po' fuori moda.


----------

